# Time names iPhone Invention of the Year



## aryayush (Nov 2, 2007)

*Invention Of the Year: The iPhone*
Wednesday, Oct. 31, 2007​By LEV GROSSMAN

*img.timeinc.net/time/2007/tech_buyers_guide/iphone_tout_a.jpg

Stop. I mean, don't stop reading this, but stop thinking what you're about to think. Or, O.K., I'll think it for you:

The thing is hard to type on. It's too slow. It's too big. It doesn't have instant messaging. It's too expensive. (Or, no, wait, it's too cheap!) It doesn't support my work e-mail. It's locked to AT&T. Steve Jobs secretly hates puppies. And—all together now—we're sick of hearing about it! Yes, there's been a lot of hype written about the iPhone, and a lot of guff too. So much so that it seems weird to add more, after Danny Fanboy and Bobby McBlogger have had their day. But when that day is over, Apple's iPhone is still the best thing invented this year. Why? Five reasons:

*1. The iPhone is pretty*
Most high-tech companies don't take design seriously. They treat it as an afterthought. Window-dressing. But one of Jobs' basic insights about technology is that good design is actually as important as good technology. All the cool features in the world won't do you any good unless you can figure out how to use said features, and feel smart and attractive while doing it.

An example: look at what happens when you put the iPhone into "airplane" mode (i.e., no cell service, WiFi, etc.). A tiny little orange airplane zooms into the menu bar! Cute, you might say. But cute little touches like that are part of what makes the iPhone usable in a world of useless gadgets. It speaks your language. In the world of technology, surface really is depth. Read more...

[Via Apple]


----------



## alsiladka (Nov 2, 2007)

Ok. No doubt it has to be the invention of the year. An amazing concept, nicely put forward, shook the competitors in its field. 

But a lot many stones were left unturned. Still cannot understand why the API was not released with the launch or even before the launch, why after calling the applications dangerous to the network, should you yourself allow such applications? Apple surely does bank on short term memories.

Just a few points from the times review -
*It's a genuine handheld, walk-around computer, the first device that really deserves the name.*
Which feature of iPhone makes it a walk-around computer which the phones before it did not have? N95, E90, P990i (i dont know when did P1 release. Feature wise, all these phones outpar iPhone, still it is the first handheld computer?


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 2, 2007)

It had to be... Despite its "brutal" shortcomings, it is the best mix of power and style, the world of mobile phones has ever seen... This is what I like of Apple, their products are always an inspiration for others to bring up their excellence.... thats what innovation is responsible for.... 

The hardware of iphone is still the best for such a phone.... god knows when jobs will lift up his stupid crippling of such a magnificent piece of hardware...


----------



## superczar (Nov 2, 2007)

> Which feature of iPhone makes it a walk-around computer which the phones before it did not have? N95, E90, P990i (i dont know when did P1 release. Feature wise, all these phones outpar iPhone, still it is the first handheld computer?



the simple fact that the relatively weak processing power and the relatively sub-optimal OS code on Symbian/UIQ effectively turn performing any meaningful task into a painful wait 

(want to view a slideshow?
press menu - wait 3 secs
press gallery- wait 4 secs
try select multiple pics/folders- wait 5 secs
then press slideshow and wait for the pics to render)

My iPhone is currently loaned to my GF, and I am using my older N73 (which is supposedly one of the better smartphones)
and it feels like having shifted from a hayabusa to a TVS scooty...serious...

Symbian/Win Mobile may, and do support pretty much any feature the iphone has, and more
which of these features is practically usable on a daily basis is the big qstn mark...and thats what makes the iPhone a near true handheld computer


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 2, 2007)

^^ +1 Absolutely correct..


----------



## aryayush (Nov 2, 2007)

alsiladka said:
			
		

> Just a few points from the times review -
> *It's a genuine handheld, walk-around computer, the first device that really deserves the name.*
> Which feature of iPhone makes it a walk-around computer which the phones before it did not have? N95, E90, P990i (i dont know when did P1 release. Feature wise, all these phones outpar iPhone, still it is the first handheld computer?


OS X. I know you cannot appreciate the worth of OS X, but that is what makes it the world's first hand held computer. The TIME reviewer was referring to it too.

All the points that supeczar mentioned, they are possible because of a solid foundation and that foundation is OS X.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 2, 2007)

*HAS ANYONE EVER SEEN AN iMATE?*

 I have seen many, and with its touch pad, expandable memory, cool looks, VLC MEDIA PLAYER, and office suite, its a killer.

 iPhone is just not worth its hype. OK, apple tweaked the standard design of phones a bit and made it faster - nothing so innovative that a 10 year old can't think of.
​ 
 I was saving up for an iPhone thinking it will have 80 gigs disc space, lots of games and some good phonability, but now, I am going to get myself something like the EEE PC with that money...


----------



## aryayush (Nov 2, 2007)

It's your money. Do with it what you will. No one cares.



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> iPhone is just not worth its hype. OK, apple tweaked the standard design of phones a bit and made it faster - nothing so innovative that a 10 year old can't think of.


Oh, I can think of an anti-gravity suit that takes me to the moon where I'll have an Internet connection running at 40GBps and a computer the size of the great wall of China - but that  does not mean that I can make it happen, even though I am nearly nineteen.

Say what, I'm sure you are above ten yourself. Invented an iPhone or two lately? 

Honestly, the things people post! 


*Update:* WOW, colours. That's mature. You know, I would've believed you if you had simply told me you were not ten yet. Didn't really need to go to all that trouble.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 2, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> It's your money. Do with it what you will. No one cares.
> 
> Oh, I can think of an anti-gravity suit that takes me to the moon where I'll have an Internet connection running at 40GBps and a computer the size of the great wall of China - but that  does not mean that I can make it happen, even though I am nearly nineteen.
> 
> ...



If I am not mistaken, you must be another of those die hard apple fans. I used that ten year old part as a figure of speech, and you make something else out of it...

What I ment was that an iPhone is not as innovative as some other stuff out there. It is just another phone with better looks. The iPod was very good, there is no denying that. It was a revolution. But the iPhone not only obviously falls short of the pod's standards, but its also another proof to that anything branded as "Apple" need not be good.

The mass mentality is this: if it looks good, and you hear it everywere, it must be good.

The *Apple TV is much better* than an iPhone IMHO.

Something else should have won that award.

If you feel you can't live without an iPhone, go ahed and buy yourself one, I am not stopping you

and yes, I use colours because they make the text more readable at first glance.


PS: Excuse the delayed reply. Windows crashed and restarted for no reason at all(thats why I avoid it) and I booted form ubuntu as usual to fix things up.(thats why I prefer it - exept for games, everything else is good with ubuntu)


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 2, 2007)

Cool atlast iPhone has got the invention of the year... Anyway nice to know


----------



## din (Nov 2, 2007)

The iPhone is not innovative at all 

*Reason 1* : If a product has to be innovative, a very large number of internet / tech users should vote for it. Then only it becomes eligible for an 'innovative product'. Now whats this very large number ? OK, atleast 51 users should vote for it ! _(no, I didn't mean the IE thread)_

*Reason 2* : Time magazine has no way related to Apple / iPhone. So how can it announce iPhone as something innovative ? ? _(no, I didn't mean the 'most secure OS' thread)_

iPhone really deserve the position. Eventhough I haven't  seen the product yet - and I am not an Apple fanboy, I think Time has done the right thing by selecting iPhone.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 2, 2007)

How can you compare iPhone with EeePC and Apple TV? Rest aside, all three are different products... You don't wanna compare egg with eggplant, do you?

BTW I used both iPhone and iMate (my friends own them, not me). Believe me it reminds me superczar's post above.. AND your windows crash too..


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 2, 2007)

Credit should be given where its due 

even though I personally dont like the iPhone for its obvious shortcomings and I dont have have any use with it, its still a refreshing gadget from thousands of tech thats being churned out year after year.

The fact that Apple has sold this much iPhones is a clear indicator that there is a market and loads of people love the iphone. whether we consider them to be stupid or clever we have to respect their choice. So its good on the part of TIME magazine to do this rather than succumbing to preoccupied notions that most techies have (including me  ) . but still 'Invention' is a controversial word. I would rather like it to be the 'Gadget of the year' 

Just by reading this much about the iPhone sometimes I myself subconciously touch the screen of my K550i for bringing the menu and wish it was like that.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 2, 2007)

Personally i felt laughing when i read the article somewhere,when they mentioned that iphone will show a icon when yöü put it in aeroplane mode...
What is so special with that?
Even my k800 will do the same...
Lol...
Best invention of the year?

I think it should be the laser pulse found to destroy virus particle from the blood....indirectly finding a cure for hiv 
Or 
It should be the upcoming new protocol in p2p,
Personally i will vote the later for invention of the year?..coz i heard it will be difficult for antipiracy group to track..lol.thats what i call invention.
LOL


----------



## lywyre (Nov 2, 2007)

Maybe, iPhone won because nothing else was close enough, this year 

Man, I bought a 2GB iPod Nano for 6k and guess what, two months later Apple rebrands it as iPod Nano Classic and launches 4 GB Nano with Video for the same bucks. How much I hate Apple now?


----------



## superczar (Nov 2, 2007)

> HAS ANYONE EVER SEEN AN iMATE?


 No, the rest of the world (but you) has been living under a rock all these years....
LOL



> Personally i felt laughing when i read the article somewhere,when they mentioned that iphone will show a icon when yöü put it in aeroplane mode...
> What is so special with that?
> Even my k800 will do the same...


I never get tired of saying this, so I'll say it again...learn to read and comprehend ..

What the author says is quoted below.
I absolutely don't get how your post abobe relates to this....



> An example: look at what happens when you put the iPhone into "airplane" mode (i.e., no cell service, WiFi, etc.). A tiny little orange airplane zooms into the menu bar! Cute, you might say. But cute little touches like that are part of what makes the iPhone usable in a world of useless gadgets. It speaks your language. In the world of technology, surface really is depth.


Hint: There is a difference between someone saying, "that tiny little Orange Airplane is an awesome feature" vs. "that tiny little airplane is a trivial nicety, one amongst many that make the iphone what it is"
In the former case, you have every right to diss the author, not in the latter

oh boy....Wannabe G33ks and their preconcieved notions...sigh!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 2, 2007)

What i am saying a simple graphical change doesnt mean its soo different from others out there.
Even tom someone with better graphic can come out,will that mean that they have invented something extraordinary?

I really dont get it...
There are many other things to look for ar i mentioned earlier.
That was just two..many are there.
Simply coz it comes from the company of apple doesnt mean it always winner...
What about nokia and se and moto..for all these years of service and invention?
Wasnt moto was partner with apple when they first started this project?


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 2, 2007)

if that word 'invention' is replaced with 'gadget', everyone would be less furious atleast... but the people who will be really furious are the ones who are toiling day and night in labs and educational institutions to bring some real inventions to the world


----------



## superczar (Nov 2, 2007)

I agree though that it ain't really the invention of the year...gadget of the year, yes, but not a ground breaking invention though


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 2, 2007)

DigitalDude said:
			
		

> if that word 'invention' is replaced with 'gadget', everyone would be less furious atleast... but the people who will be really furious are the ones who are toiling day and night in labs and educational institutions to bring some real inventions to the world


Well said man,

But even for gadget?is it ground breaking invention,particularly the most hyped multi touch, 
Wasnt that been before from other companies?


----------



## nvidia (Nov 2, 2007)

You think iPhone deserves the title?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 2, 2007)

What do yöü think?


----------



## nvidia (Nov 2, 2007)

I dont think it does... iPhone just looks good. It deserves the title "Most Beautiful Tech Product of the Year" and not "Invention of the year". Its just another phone and not any new thing in the tech world . So the iPhone does not deserve the title. 


My 100th post!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 2, 2007)

Well said...
+1
It doesnt deserve.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 2, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> Personally i felt laughing when i read the article somewhere,when they mentioned that iphone will show a icon when yöü put it in aeroplane mode...
> What is so special with that?
> Even my k800 will do the same...
> Lol...
> Best invention of the year?


It's a shame I don't resort to mud-slinging and name-calling because you surely deserve it for this completely idiotic post!



			
				lywyre said:
			
		

> Man, I bought a 2GB iPod Nano for 6k and guess what, two months later Apple rebrands it as iPod Nano Classic and launches 4 GB Nano with Video for the same bucks. How much I hate Apple now?


Yeah, so stupid of Apple. Why can't they just release one product and sell it forever! Idiots. 

::sarcasm alert::


(BTW, the iPod nano was not rebranded as "iPod Nano Classic". It was and, to this day, remains the iPod nano.)



			
				naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> What i am saying a simple graphical change doesnt mean its soo different from others out there.
> Even tom someone with better graphic can come out,will that mean that they have invented something extraordinary?


First of all, the graphics of the iPhone are several times better than whatever else exists right now. The whole interface is powered by Core Animation. An astounding fact I learned recently was that every single frame of the iPhone's interface is animated in one way or the other. Get a load of _this_. Nowhere in the whole interface does anything happen without any sort of animation accompanied to it and yet it is so amazingly responsive. I don't think that is a "simple graphical change", even if you try to loosely define it.

Second, that was just the first point. There are four more in the article and several more in actuality. Notice the 'Read more...' link? Try clicking on that.



			
				naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> Wasnt moto was partner with apple when they first started this project?


No, Motorola has absolutely no relation whatsoever to the iPhone.



			
				naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> Well said man,
> 
> But even for gadget?is it ground breaking invention,particularly the most hyped multi touch,
> Wasnt that been before from other companies?


No. The iPhone is the first, and as of yet, the only commercially available product to feature the Multi-touch user interface.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 2, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> It's a shame I don't resort to mud-slinging and name-calling because you surely deserve it for this completely idiotic post!


 
What else can we expect from u who does not respect the personal opinion of a fellow member just because it is Anti-Apple


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 2, 2007)

dont start here also again

but me too think iphone is not worth the title


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 2, 2007)

Even I'm against it. But I support iPhone for "Gadget of the year". It surely deserves the title.

iPhone is not an invention. I mean, it can never be! Mobile phones existed since long. Hardware existed since long, Mac OS existed since long, Multitouch existed before (yes, it did. However it was never featured in a mobile device before). iPhone is a perfect blend of the best of all those cited above. It surely is the gadget of the year.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 2, 2007)

It can be the "Gadget of the year" but not "INVENTION of the year"


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 2, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> It's a shame I don't resort to mud-slinging and name-calling because you surely deserve it for this completely idiotic post!
> 
> Yeah, so stupid of Apple. Why can't they just release one product and sell it forever! Idiots.
> 
> ...


 
I dont want to wage a worthless war against a apple fanboy...throughout the world they are same.


That was my personal opinion.
Personally for me iphone is not worth the title..
Do yöü call it a invention...please go and see
Sciencedaily.com atleast a week..then yöü will know what is invention !

Anyway yöü wont go coz yöü will visit apple.com thousand times...a day! 


Here is a link yöü will hate but we will løvé...enjoy.  
*www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=iphone

*theappleblog.com/2004/12/16/applemotorola-itunes-phone-confirmed/ 

And please see this mr.apple fanboy 

I thought yöü were a real fanboy...

First they made deal but atlast they somehow separated...some even say that its all moto's technology apple is using... 

Who knows?

May yöü!


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 2, 2007)

^^^^^
hehe chill.. 

anyway LG prada is the worlds first touchscreen phone.. but sadly it isnt multitouch 

and TIME made a better choice last year (youtube) even though it was not really an invention but still it was well worth it and everyone in the world was using it 

and nowadays any website can give awards with the drop of a hat.. so on behalf of my personal blog:

I present the most coveted 

'DigiD's Biggest Media Hype of the Year Award 2007' *applause* *applause*

and the award goes to *silence* *audience murmurs*

The Apple iPhone !!!!!!! 

Audience: Hell yeah *applause*


----------



## aryayush (Nov 2, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> *theappleblog.com/2004/12/16/applemotorola-itunes-phone-confirmed/
> 
> And please see this mr.apple fanboy
> 
> I thought yöü were a real fanboy...


Which is why I know that the Motorola-iTunes deal had absolutely nothing to do with the iPhone. Zip. Zilch. Nada.



			
				naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> First they made deal but atlast they somehow separated...some even say that its all moto's technology apple is using...
> 
> Who knows?


I do. Apple is using Motorola's technology? Like what? How to make phones with a user interface that sucks! I am pretty sure Apple can do well for themselves without that kind of help. 



			
				DigitalDude said:
			
		

> ^^^^^
> hehe chill..
> 
> anyway LG prada is the worlds first touchscreen phone.. but sadly it isnt multitouch


Touchscreen phones had been in existence long before the LG Prada. WTH are you talking about!



			
				DigitalDude said:
			
		

> and nowadays any website can give awards with the drop of a hat..


If it was "any website", I wouldn't have gone to the trouble of posting it. The iPhone has received a lot of awards from "any websites". This is TIME Magazine.



			
				DigitalDude said:
			
		

> so on behalf of my personal blog:
> 
> I present the most coveted
> 
> ...


You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 2, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Touchscreen phones had been in existence long before the LG Prada. WTH are you talking about!


sorry my bad change that into 'world's first completely touch screen mobile phone without a keypad' 



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> If it was "any website", I wouldn't have gone to the trouble of posting it. The iPhone has received a lot of awards from "any websites". This is TIME Magazine.


I never blamed anyone  its just a joke 



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> You say that like it's a bad thing.


its neither a bad thing or good thing  its just a jokeee


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 2, 2007)

I think yöü dont understand anything other than apple..and its product.

The link i gave yöü clearly states that both apple and moto were in joint project to come up with a phone,similar to the popular,media hyped ipod...

The news i put dates back to 2005 or 4, i am not so sure...!

But then they closed the joint venture.
But initially it was this project which triggered everything,even the hype coz of moto involving in this project...

To reply for what yöü said,they got help from your so called not so worth moto, to create thier much worth iphone... 


And yes IT IS BAD THING.!
 Hope yöü also saw my other link...cool huh? 

To say the truth apples product,in my opinion are nothing but most hyped products.take for ipod...my k800 is way to better than it. 

Yes i edited this ..coz it had too many typos...
Not my mistake..hi hi hi hi


----------



## aryayush (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm sorry, but my brain cannot take any more beating now. Trying to figure out what you are saying is taking its toll on me. Please work on your English! It will help you in life.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 2, 2007)

Ya dont worry it happens ,when yöü are too much into apple stuff...

Hi hi hi 

Please see my signature...


----------



## narangz (Nov 2, 2007)

iPhone Sucks!
This is the title it deserves! I used it for just 10 minutes and was bored. I mean what's there I can do with it? Listen to music or just fool around with that 'multi-touch' screen? Hell! Even a 6600 is better than that piece of iCrap.

Only one thing I appreciate about it- Now other companies will concentrate on "Oh so cool UI". And yes, I want features, more features for that amount of money(Yes I know and I use every single feature of my Symbian based phone)
I wonder if TIME is run by apple fanboys.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 2, 2007)

As far as I remembar Apple was indeed rumord to have in deal with Moto back in 2005. It was said that Apple will make the software while Motorola will make the hardware. I guess this is why the Motorola iTunes phone came in market. It was believed that the Apple phone will be something like that....who knows maybe it was Moto's design that Apple used in iPhone.

Arya, u definately don't know anything about the technological industry, Apple's history before u bought your Macbook Pro which is nothing but a computer....i m still telling u, stop being a smug, it wil do u more harm then good.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 2, 2007)

Well said saurav


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 2, 2007)

amen


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice finish


----------



## narangz (Nov 2, 2007)

Nah it aint over  Arya has not replied yet! This vicious circle will continue


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 2, 2007)

[Checking from the first page....]

Please don't say iMate! I've used Windows Mobile OS 2003, 2005, 6, CE and all the stuffs. I've seen and used extensively (working for Trimble). It's not good. I never recommend Windows Mobile unless one is into business/email/internet (even for that Blackberry is far better). Now I've not used iPhone, so dunno how it would fare for these applications. 


 My friend is going to Colorado next week and I think I might get an iPhone.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 2, 2007)

so i guess Time Magazine wants to loose credibility
how can it be invention of the year.. nothing great in iphone...!
no ground breaking or some thing great in its cretaion

or did the iphone save the world or something ??
there are much more better ground breaking discoveries and inventions..

this is an insult to all those scientists working day and night and finally some thing low end like iphone being awareded

or may be Time mag is cheap and hopeless magazine now


----------



## aryayush (Nov 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> As far as I remembar Apple was indeed rumord to have in deal with Moto back in 2005. It was said that Apple will make the software while Motorola will make the hardware. I guess this is why the Motorola iTunes phone came in market. It was believed that the Apple phone will be something like that....who knows maybe it was Moto's design that Apple used in iPhone.


LOL! Apple used Motorola's _hardware_ design? WOW! This just keeps getting ridiculous, doesn't it! 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Arya, u definately don't know anything about the technological industry, Apple's history before u bought your Macbook Pro


Oh, I do. I know a lot. I don't generally like to beat my own drum but I'm pretty sure that after having read five books about Apple's history from different perspectives and even having authored one myself, I am quite knowledgeable about what happened before "I bought my MacBook Pro".

How's that for being smug, huh! 8)


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 3, 2007)

Yöü authored a book?


----------



## aryayush (Nov 3, 2007)

Co-authored, actually - with Milind (goobimama) and Anand (mail2and). It was the _Fast Track to Apple_ and was bundled with the _Digit_ magazine in the month of July, 2007.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 3, 2007)

Thats great,but yöü have to realise that moto was actually a part in development in iphone..i dont know whether they shared or did something... 
The thing yöü are calling as moto and itune player is only iphone now,they called it that way when the project was started...

And sorry i dont know about the fast track,coz i have stopped buying digit! 
Anyway good work mate..


----------



## aryayush (Nov 3, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> Thats great,but yöü have to realise that moto was actually a part in development in iphone..i dont know whether they shared or did something...
> The thing yöü are calling as moto and itune player is only iphone now,they called it that way when the project was started...


That's a crazy theory you have going there, dude. Motorola never had any hand in the development of the iPhone. No one at Motorola had any clue that there was going to be an iPhone.

Apple wanted to get involved in the cellphone business. They partnered with Motorola to get their foot in the door. The partnership probably taught them a lot of things about the cellphone industry. Steve Jobs was never going to stick with just developing the software for other companies. Apple is not Microsoft. They had to make the whole thing - the hardware and the software. And Motorola definitely was not going to have any say in that.

I don't know how to be any clearer. Apple is not like every other technology company in the world. They roll on their own. They do stuff differently. Sometimes the outcome of this approach is negative but most times it works.

Anyway, believe whatever you want to. I'm just letting you know that Motorola had _absolutely no hand_ in the development of the iPhone, the product itself. And I don't want a debate on this matter now. You can debate among yourselves if you wish to.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 13, 2007)

*Time names iPhone the Top Gadget of 2007*

*Time names iPhone the Top Gadget of 2007*
Saying that iPhone “changed the way we think about how mobile media devices should look, feel and perform,” Time Magazine put iPhone at the top of its list of “Top 10 Gadgets.” iPhone’s design, Time says, “is exceptional inside and out: It’s got a slick glass-and-stainless steel case and an elegant touch screen loaded with eye candy. It’s an iPod and a 2-megapixel camera. Images and video clips display vertically or horizontally—they reorient themselves depending on how you hold the thing. When the phone detects a wireless network within range—your own home wi-fi set up or somebody else’s—it lets you tap once to connect, and then proceed with your Web surfing, Google mapping, emailing and other activities.”


----------



## gagan007 (Dec 13, 2007)

I am using it. Too many shortcomings. iPhone s**ks miserably. I would suggest nobody to buy this. Apple are successful in giving the world the best MP3 player, it should stick to that only. In a way iPhone is just an iPod with a facility to make and receive calls, plus one camera.

Its bluetooth cannot be connected to other bluetooth devices(only iPhone to iPhone).
You cannot forward an SMS!!!!!!!!!!!! What the Hell !!!!!!
Plus many more things that make it an aweful device!




			
				narangz said:
			
		

> iPhone Sucks!
> This is the title it deserves! I used it for just 10 minutes and was bored. I mean what's there I can do with it? Listen to music or just fool around with that 'multi-touch' screen? Hell! Even a 6600 is better than that piece of iCrap.
> 
> Only one thing I appreciate about it- Now other companies will concentrate on "Oh so cool UI". And yes, I want features, more features for that amount of money(Yes I know and I use every single feature of my Symbian based phone)
> I wonder if TIME is run by apple fanboys.




I completely second that...
If you cut out the iPod....the Apple is surviving only becuz of its hard-core fans who cheerly take up anything created by them. Their OS, the MAC and now this iPhone. Each product is full of so many lapses that you will forget the count (ok here I over-reacted!!!).


----------



## goobimama (Dec 13, 2007)

Again. What it _doesn't_ have. Doesn't anyone look for positive qualities anymore?


----------



## gagan007 (Dec 13, 2007)

goobimama...i have all respect for you buddy, but when we have so many advance communication devices (SmartFones) why to buy an expensive device which is good only for listening to songs (plus some eye-candy features which need 620MHz processor as against 220 MHz processors in most of the phones)?

I am telling you based on my personal experience. It is available in Hyderabad for 21K only. Go ahead buy that. You will regret!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 13, 2007)

- Have you used ever used the internet browser on a "smartphone"? It might even display the page correctly. But what you can't do is take your two fingers and zoom in. Then pan around with smooth scrolling.

- Have you tried the photo viewer on the "smartphone"? Have you ever been able to flick your finger through each photo? and then have a rubberband animation when you come to the end? Yeah. These things make the overall experience different.

- Tried using a music player on a phone? I won't even start...

- Email? This is basically a joke on smartphones except for maybe those blackberry phones I think. 

As for forwarding SMS and such, yeah, these features should have been implemented from the start. But for the slew of other features that are integrated into this device, it certainly doesn't 'suck'. Remember, there's going to be an SDK soon for the iPhone which means you can install software without any hacking (which isn't that difficult anyway). 

I'm sure Apple is going to add services like video recording, forwarding SMS and other such small timers. 

As for the 21k, it does seem like a fine price to go in for. I'm really tempted, but I guess I'll hold off until it is officially released here. (btw, are you selling yours?)


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 13, 2007)

hey but it has already been declaired invention of 2007!!!!
and again times is makin it gadget of year!!! why so???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 13, 2007)

I still feel, that ecept for the competitive pricing, nothing makes an iPhone worthwile. Whats there in it that makes it better than other "inventions" ? Its just another mobile phone. Reviewers talk of it asthough its the first time they ever saw a mobile phone with PDA capabilities.

*1. Looks*

WTF the phone looks good. duh big innovation

*2. Google Maps*

Google too is starting a phone software now. There are many phones with internet. Opera Mini can run google maps. What do you know? Time forgot about it.

*3. Music Functionality*

Many phones have music player capabilities. This is just a crude merger of an iPod and an average mobile. Its not like no one ever thought and planned such a concept before.
*
4. OSX*

Just because it runs OSX, it does not become the most advanced phone around. Ever heard of Windows CE? Ever thought of Pocket Linux?

*5. @gagan*

exactly true. The shortcommings are often too obvious. There is nothing uniquely special about this phone.

*6. @goobimania*

But we are talking about Invention of the Year tag that TIME gave it. Positive qualities, yes, but not as positive as hyped.
*
About iPhone - The Verdict:
*
The iPhone is another good mobile phone entering the market. But its not soo good as to make it the invention of the year. There was nothing in it that was a drastically new concept. Eye-Candy, Music Player and Internet in a mobile phone are age old thoughts. I have nothing against the iPhone, I only have everything against those who give it more credit than it deserves. All this media, entertainment magazines, lifestyle advocates, etc are just a source for nonsence and bullshit, who take over the simple minds of the masses. As a person who knows atleast something, I feel that the iPhone has been toooo misjudged. The i tag Apple gives its products insults the word intelligent. The iPod was a decent product, but that too has been shadowed on, atleast in the eyes of Audiophiles, by Cowon iAudio D2 and A2. Hype and Fanboys are good for the marketer, but not for the simpletons and beleivers who constitute a good chunk of the Human Population. If the iPhone got this much credit, how come the EEE PC, or the N97 or the Asus Lambourghini did not get that much hype? I can guarentee you that if Apple releases a 20K lappy, say iMini, it will surely go overboard in terms of reviews. This is plain unfair. Unfair to the maximum. The same goes even for other products, like Vista and Leopard. When they shwed eye-candy interfaces, all newspapers, tv channels, magazines, etc raved about it and embraced it. But no one even botered about Compiz Fusion, which is surely better looking than its rivals. This is hypocracy. In the long run, when humans evolve better brains as time goes on, this will result in a bad image about us in our successors. Lets let the iPhone keep its dignity, but lets not embaress it by over doing the "this phone rules the world" thing. Lets leave it to those who get paid to tell such lies(TV Channels as Advertisements).


----------



## iMav (Dec 13, 2007)

goobi the thing is that people do see the good but in this case the negatives heavily out weigh the goods so matter how good the internet browsing is as long as u cant forward a sms ur gonna say wtf is this device simply coz sms is a basic cell fone feature not being able to do it properly is what makes the fone a disappointment

In the iPhone's case the negatives out weigh the good by a huge margin and therefore the device is getting the flack


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 13, 2007)

this is not a pretty perfect i think


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 13, 2007)

Dont worry i nowadays dont read anything from times.they suck...
Well said metalheadgautham


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 13, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> - Have you used ever used the internet browser on a "smartphone"? It might even display the page correctly. But what you can't do is take your two fingers and zoom in. Then pan around with smooth scrolling.


 
Hmm...ever used a browser in a smartphone which has a "Joystick" or "Nevigation Pad" to do the same 



> - Have you tried the photo viewer on the "smartphone"? Have you ever been able to flick your finger through each photo? and then have a rubberband animation when you come to the end? Yeah. These things make the overall experience different.


 
Hmm.,..nah, again the Joystick" or "Nevigation Pad" 



> - Tried using a music player on a phone? I won't even start...


 
Try using the music player on a SE Walkman phone or Nokia N Series Music Edition phones.?



> - Email? This is basically a joke on smartphones except for maybe those blackberry phones I think.


 
Lolz...have a look at N73 ME's e-mail client, plz.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 13, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Hmm...ever used a browser in a smartphone which has a "Joystick" or "Nevigation Pad" to do the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are some pretty convincing arguments against the iPhone but these are not it. Safari and the iPod on the iPhone are simply unmatchable. They are a class apart. No phone in the world comes anywhere close.

@gagan007
Do you have a Wi-Fi connection? Do you use Safari on the iPhone regularly, if at all?

If the answer to both the questions is no (and I am sure it is), you're not the sort of person the iPhone is for.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 13, 2007)

gagan007 said:
			
		

> You cannot forward an SMS!!!!!!!!!!!!



Didn't knew this ...  , earlier my verdict for iPhone was Bad , now its worse !  if ever , i'll go for the iPhone only bcoz of its UI .


----------



## aryayush (Dec 13, 2007)

I won't... until they fix the Bluetooth and text messaging.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 13, 2007)

Even my k800 with my opera mini is more than enough...not to mention my phones music player..they rock...even i would have hated my phone if they would have given it invention of the year coz it makes scientist and researcher like some lkg kids...

Hope times refer to dictionary what INVENTION really means...
They announced this for cheap publicity...ya the whole world is looking for publicity..no wonder why times wouldn have dared to do it..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 13, 2007)

Well to be true .. Time mag named iphone as invention of year coz they want publicity and make people buy that boring old outdated magazine
its just marketing !! if you can't understand this .. You sure are dumb in business !!! 
Business** >> something that you do where the primary aim is to make money .. rest all comes next

some one tell something that is ground breaking in iphone .. except for its hype !


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 14, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> There are some pretty convincing arguments against the iPhone but these are not it. Safari and the iPod on the iPhone are simply unmatchable. They are a class apart. No phone in the world comes anywhere close.


 
According to you only.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 14, 2007)

Iam  sony-Ericsson  phone addict , I don't use any phone except sony-Ericsson and won't be using any other phone , MY next phone in Row is W890i which due to launch , and is a fully loaded phone ......


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 14, 2007)

Well said akshay


----------



## Tanmay (Dec 15, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Hmm...ever used a browser in a smartphone which has a "Joystick" or "Nevigation Pad" to do the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Joy Stick ? You must be kiddin ! Its not about JoyStick or anything....its about getting as close as possible to Computer like Surfing. iPhone is way faster than any Cell out there ! Even on AirTel EDGE it beats any phone for its  Speedy Page rendering, and about Wifi there's no need to even speak bout it !

2. The Photo Viewer on any Cell....take your N73 (or even the N95) for e.g. and compare its speed and usability to the iPhone. Even a small kid will tell you which is better !

3.What makes the Email application better than any other is just cause of its integration with the OS. The way it pops out when u receive a new message to the overall Simplicity and UI. Although not the best but its way better than atleast the N73/95 !

BTW a few more point for those n00bs who dunno anything bout the iPhone.....

Video Recording will soon be available in 1-2 Weeks which'll allow Recording till 640x480

And bout the Music Player, tell me anything that's any Cooler than the CoverFlow Mode ! Music Organization on the iPhone beats any Music Phone out there !

As of now, iPhone is uncomparable, when you start to compare to the actual satisfaction, you'll find after a months use most Smartphone users are totally bored with their cells and soon want a new one ! But thats not the case with iPhone....with its every increasing Application Database (AapTaap) there are new features added daily, and at the same time a fully loaded iPhone will work as fast when its was just new ! Speed is the most important aspect. Show me any phone that beats the iPhone interms of UI speed and I'll buy u a beer !


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 15, 2007)

Tanmay said:
			
		

> 1. Joy Stick ? You must be kiddin ! Its not about JoyStick or anything....its about getting as close as possible to Computer like Surfing. iPhone is way faster than any Cell out there ! Even on AirTel EDGE it beats any phone for its Speedy Page rendering, and about Wifi there's no need to even speak bout it !


 
Plz have a look at similar Phones such as Nokia N81, N80, N93i, Sony W950/960, Nokia Internet Tablet, Sony Ericsson P Series. Use these first & then compare. Other then that fact that the UI of iPhone is cool, there is no other difference in browsing. 

Oh! I forgot to tell you, Opera Mobile for SE W960i or Nokia N series phone also support Adobe Flash, while iPhone doesn't, in other words I can watch YouTube web videos on my brand new W960i but not on iPhone.



> 2. The Photo Viewer on any Cell....take your N73 (or even the N95) for e.g. and compare its speed and usability to the iPhone. Even a small kid will tell you which is better !


 
 I hope u have used a N95 or N73. Other then a cool look, iPhone has nothing better.



> 3.What makes the Email application better than any other is just cause of its integration with the OS. The way it pops out when u receive a new message to the overall Simplicity and UI. Although not the best but its way better than atleast the N73/95 !


 
How is it better? In Nokia N73 ME you simply go to the E-Mail app & select to check for E-Mail, same thing is done in iPhone.



> Video Recording will soon be available in 1-2 Weeks which'll allow Recording till 640x480


 
This requirs hacking the iPhone's firmware & installaing a 3rd party application which actually takes pics continuesly to make them look like a video. A hacked iPhone can stop working after an update.



> And bout the Music Player, tell me anything that's any Cooler than the CoverFlow Mode ! Music Organization on the iPhone beats any Music Phone out there !


 
Lolz...I hope u know that cover flow is pathetic to browse for music. It good for listening, You have to click & flick so many times to reach from one album to another.



> As of now, iPhone is uncomparable, when you start to compare to the actual satisfaction, you'll find after a months use most Smartphone users are totally bored with their cells and soon want a new one ! But thats not the case with iPhone....with its every increasing Application Database (AapTaap) there are new features added daily, and at the same time a fully loaded iPhone will work as fast when its was just new ! Speed is the most important aspect. Show me any phone that beats the iPhone interms of UI speed and I'll buy u a beer !


 
Open your eyes & look at W960i, N95, N82, Samsung F700 etc...I don't drink alchohal, so buy me Kabab Parathe


----------



## Tanmay (Dec 15, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Plz have a look at similar Phones such as Nokia N81, N80, N93i, Sony W950/960, Nokia Internet Tablet, Sony Ericsson P Series. Use these first & then compare. Other then that fact that the UI of iPhone is cool, there is no other difference in browsing.
> 
> Oh! I forgot to tell you, Opera Mobile for SE W960i or Nokia N series phone also support Adobe Flash, while iPhone doesn't, in other words I can watch YouTube web videos on my brand new W960i but not on iPhone.



FYI iPhone has a YouTube application inbuilt. About the Browsing Experience, you've never used an iPhone, so cut the crap !




			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I hope u have used a N95 or N73. Other then a cool look, iPhone has nothing better.



I have used the N95 for a month, so plz don't tell me what's better and whats not. The Photo Application on the iPhone is way faster and much more fun than the N95 !  The experience you get for actually pinching or flicking the fotos with your hands is unmatched ! And afaik its the Multi-Touch UI that made the iPhone deserve the Times award 





			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> How is it better? In Nokia N73 ME you simply go to the E-Mail app & select to check for E-Mail, same thing is done in iPhone.


 
Again as I said its better cause of its integration with the OS. Tap a Cell no in your email and it automatically opens the Phone App.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> This requirs hacking the iPhone's firmware & installaing a 3rd party application which actually takes pics continuesly to make them look like a video. A hacked iPhone can stop working after an update.



Agreed you need to actually hack the iPhone for that, but really its no big deal as JailBreaking is easy enough and performing an update wont harm the iPhone but just the 3rd Party Apps. Also the PSP for e.g. is quite successful not cause of its games, but cause of its large no of Homebrew applications.





			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Lolz...I hope u know that cover flow is pathetic to browse for music. It good for listening, You have to click & flick so many times to reach from one album to another.



 CoverFlow is just an effect. Im talking about the actual organization of Music, the iTunes Syncing, the big Album Arts, the online Apple WiFi Store, browsing of the Songs with a Rubber-band effect......all this makes the Music experience much better than other phones.

And the Video....the Video Quality/Experience rivals that of the PSP ! Its the large 3.5 Touch Screen and its resolution that will beat any Sub-25k phone out there when it comes to Photos and Videos. 





			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Open your eyes & look at W960i, N95, N82, Samsung F700 etc...I don't drink alchohal, so buy me Kabab Parathe



Again I bet you never have handled an iPhone yourself, I had been using the N95 for a month and its nowhere close to the speed of the iPhone with many applications installed  

My suggestion, please get a Live Demo of the iPhone ! Most people just think what other think and make an assumption. When it comes to the actual Usage and Satisfaction, you'll find the iPhone is much better than any Cell out there.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 15, 2007)

> I hope u have used a N95 or N73. Other then a cool look, iPhone has nothing better.


Are you doing image editing on the phone? It has to look cool. And there's nothing cooler than flicking your finger through your album collection (on the gorgeous 3.5" screen I might add).



> Lolz...I hope u know that cover flow is pathetic to browse for music. It good for listening, You have to click & flick so many times to reach from one album to another.


Lolz back. I hope you know that Music is also a fun experience. While browsing through coverflow you actually feel like you are browsing through your CD collection. Now you might be hearing music for technical reasons, but most people listen to music for pleasure. Browsing through covers is really amazing. Of course, you can just flip the phone upright and browse through it the normal way 

Now I've seen Google maps on my friend's SE Wwhatever. The experience of actually thumbing through, zooming using 'the pinch', and having the phone render all that super fast is something to be amazed about.


----------



## iMav (Dec 15, 2007)

goobi how many times do u have ur gadget like a mp3 player or cell fone in ur hand while listening to music? ....


----------



## goobimama (Dec 15, 2007)

Huh? Wouldn't it be in my pocket?


----------



## aryayush (Dec 15, 2007)

*@Tanmay*
You, my friend, are quite obviously and unfortunately very unfamiliar with the wiles of our dear friend, gx_saurav!

You keep stressing that actually using the iPhone or even watching a detailed video of it (he has already done that) will change his opinion and he'll agree with you. I wish it was true - I truly do - but I hate to inform you that it isn't. Oh, he'll be mighty impressed, I'm sure. And within himself, he will accept that this phones completely beats the **** out of every other handheld device on the planet.

But if you're expecting a public acceptance of the fact, stop having these delusions of grandeur right now. That just aint happenin', fella. This guy will die before he accepts that Apple has completely thrown every cellphone company for a loop and everyone is scrambling to try and catch up with it now.

No matter how much you argue with him, he'll keep assuming that you have never used any other smartphone in this world and that all the world's knowledge has been bestowed upon him, and only him, by the Almighty. N95 and W960i will keep appearing in his posts for encore performances and the discussion will keep going around in circles.

There's no end to this. So, for you own sake, stop trying to pull someone out of the ditch when he likes it there. Enjoy!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 15, 2007)

(Where's that option to add stars to a post. This one deserves a 5'er!)


----------



## iMav (Dec 15, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Huh? Wouldn't it be in my pocket?


 so ur gonna change the cover with ur ding-dong whats the point of bragging about something thats of no use as the bloody device is in ur pocket  how many times are u gonna remove it to change the cover ... trust me this excitement of changing covers with fingers will last no longer than a few days 

and as far as getting a live demo is concerned iv played with the device for time sufficient enough for me to how good it is ... 

all it has is just a few tricks that make 1 go gaga waah waah i touch this happens other than that as a fone its worse than a chinese fone damn the chinese fones have more features *farm3.static.flickr.com/2286/2107305542_22d75ef21a_o.png and do more than this fone


----------



## aryayush (Dec 15, 2007)

Yeah, we know. How can we ever forget the "more features"! 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> (Where's that option to add stars to a post. This one deserves a 5'er!)


::takes a bow::

Thank you, thank you! The appreciation makes the effort worth it.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 15, 2007)

> all it has is just a few tricks that make 1 go gaga waah waah i touch this happens other than that as a fone its worse than a chinese fone


Can you yourself understand what you've written?

As for changing tracks, I would just press twice on the supplied earphones and voila, track changed! 

And I don't want you to have any kind of concerns for my ding dong. You'd have better chances with Gx's....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 15, 2007)

lols.nice discussion going on here.


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2007)

kitty kitty kitty...fell over the bed for a nice nap*farm3.static.flickr.com/2321/2106527779_804b97668d_o.png


----------



## Tanmay (Dec 16, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> But if you're expecting a public acceptance of the fact, stop having these delusions of grandeur right now. That just aint happenin', fella. This guy will die before he accepts that Apple has completely thrown every cellphone company for a loop and everyone is scrambling to try and catch up with it now.
> 
> No matter how much you argue with him, he'll keep assuming that you have never used any other smartphone in this world and that all the world's knowledge has been bestowed upon him, and only him, by the Almighty. N95 and W960i will keep appearing in his posts for encore performances and the discussion will keep going around in circles.
> 
> There's no end to this. So, for you own sake, stop trying to pull someone out of the ditch when he likes it there. Enjoy!



Hehe, I'm keenly waiting for his reply. But I hope atleast by reading this thread _normal_ people understand the real Concept of the iPhone and what Steve really meant. 

Inshort iPhone has all those features which you're really gonna use and not what you think you might use  Its as simple as that


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 16, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Can you yourself understand what you've written?
> 
> As for changing tracks, I would just press twice on the supplied earphones and voila, track changed!
> 
> And I don't want you to have any kind of concerns for my ding dong. You'd have better chances with Gx's....


ROFLMAO, totally pwned goobi 

Very healthy discussion you guys got going here, I'll watch from the sidelines


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, my SNAP exam today went really good, 80 Qs out of 150 attempted in 2 hrs, I m scared about cut off of reasoning section only though...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif

anyway, will post after dinner.


----------



## Tanmay (Dec 16, 2007)

^^ Yea we're eagerly waiting  And btw good to know ur exam went good


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 16, 2007)

Tanmay said:
			
		

> FYI iPhone has a YouTube application inbuilt. About the Browsing Experience, you've never used an iPhone, so cut the crap !


 
1) That application doesn't have access to all youtube videos, but only a few which are encoded by Google in H.264 for iPhone access. For example, I cannot see my doggi's video in iPhone but I can in N82 or N81 or any other phone.

About the browsing experience, ever heard of iPod touch...which is already available in Lucknow with same browsing ability.



> I have used the N95 for a month, so plz don't tell me what's better and whats not. The Photo Application on the iPhone is way faster and much more fun than the N95 ! The experience you get for actually pinching or flicking the fotos with your hands is unmatched ! And afaik its the Multi-Touch UI that made the iPhone deserve the Times award


 
Irrelevent.



> Again as I said its better cause of its integration with the OS. Tap a Cell no in your email and it automatically opens the Phone App.


 
Hmm...you seriously need to view the EMail application in Symbian/Windows Mobile which had these features from long back. Even my K750i has it.



> Agreed you need to actually hack the iPhone for that, but really its no big deal as JailBreaking is easy enough and performing an update wont harm the iPhone but just the 3rd Party Apps.


 
You should read the blogs again where updating a jailbraked iPhone bricked the iPhone, also unlocking & hacking voids the warrenty. Plz talk about a legal & more widely accepted way like in case of Symbian or Windows Mobile OS


> CoverFlow is just an effect. Im talking about the actual organization of Music, the iTunes Syncing, the big Album Arts, the online Apple WiFi Store, browsing of the Songs with a Rubber-band effect......all this makes the Music experience much better than other phones.


 
You play a playlist & keep the Phone in pocket. how many times do u look at it after that?





> And the Video....the Video Quality/Experience rivals that of the PSP ! Its the large 3.5 Touch Screen and its resolution that will beat any Sub-25k phone out there when it comes to Photos and Videos.


 
Video quality is better due to screen, I agree. Iphone is a gr8 pmp but fails as a phone.



			
				arya said:
			
		

> blah blah blah.....


 
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/30.gif



> Inshort iPhone has all those features which you're really gonna use and not what you think you might use  Its as simple as that


 
Let's see...

making videos with iPhone = Nope
Forwarding that funny SMS I got = Nope
Taking good pics = Nope, no autofocus & flash in a device of this cost
Changing ringtone to one I like = Nope...
Yahoo Messenger or other Chat clients/MOrange = Nope
Ability to disable loading images to save money = Nope....
Ability to play WMA (in which I have my all songs) = Nope
Ability to play my DivX HD Rips of TV Shows = Nope

All this can be done in N81, N82 etc etc


----------



## goobimama (Dec 16, 2007)

> making videos with iPhone = Nope
> Forwarding that funny SMS I got = Nope
> Taking good pics = Nope, no autofocus & flash in a device of this cost
> Changing ringtone to one I like = Nope...
> ...


1) Coming soon
2) -
3) The iPhone takes very good pics. I have yet to come across a phone camera which takes good night shots. Yes, I'm even considering the K790i with the Xenon flash. So it's not like Apple to allow for such crappy shots. If it can't do it well, it won't do it at all.
4) Coming soon, very soon (Garageband page on Apple.com has Send ringtone to iPhone)
5) WTF!
6) Seriously? That's your limitation? WMA? The joke of all formats?
7) Of course you can easily convert your videos to iPhone. 



> Irrelevant


Oh, now suddenly it is irrelevant eh?! How might I ask?



> Ever heard of iPod Touch


What are you trying to say? You've used the mobile safari browser? And you still think it's crap? 



> The email applications in symbian and other crap that I use


It's the experience baba! The experience! And I'm not talking about eye candy wow effects here. You select an email, it opens up, you scroll through it with the thumb, find out it's not the one, go back to inbox. With your symbian 'Joystick', you are pretty much left scrolling for the rest of the day before you find the right email. It's all about the ease of use, navigation, and helpful animations.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 16, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> 1) That application doesn't have access to all youtube videos, but only a few which are encoded by Google in H.264 for iPhone access. For example, I cannot see my doggi's video in iPhone but I can in N82 or N81 or any other phone.


If you had been a little more observant about what happens in the technology industry, you would have known that the full database of YouTube has now been re-encoded with the H.264 codec and is therefore, available from the YouTube application on the iPhone.

In other words, you can watch every single YouTube video that exists from an iPhone, with the best user interface.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> About the browsing experience, ever heard of iPod touch...which is already available in Lucknow with same browsing ability.


LOL! 

The sheer stupidity of this comment cannot be described in just words.



> Tanmay: Santro XL is an awesome car. It's got the best steering wheel in the industry.
> 
> gx_saurav: It sucks! You have steering wheels on other cars do and most of them even have a shaving kit built-in which the Santro one does not.
> 
> ...


Ha! Ha! A little bit of thinking before you utter something would never hurt! 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> You should read the blogs again where updating a jailbraked iPhone bricked the iPhone, also unlocking & hacking voids the warrenty. Plz talk about a legal & more widely accepted way like in case of Symbian or Windows Mobile OS


Yeah, that "legal & more widely accepted way" is coming in two months from now.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> You play a playlist & keep the Phone in pocket. how many times do u look at it after that?


A lot of times. And different people use their cellphones in different ways. I, for example, never carry my phone in my pocket. It always stays in my hand.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> making videos with iPhone = Nope


You can't "make" videos even on some underpowered computers these days and you're talking about a phone! LOL!

Seriously though, not having video recording capabilities is, IMHO, a plus point. However, it is coming soon, without your having to pay anything for it.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Forwarding that funny SMS I got = Nope


It will get this feature in the near future. Till then, even I don't recommend buying the iPhone.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Taking good pics = Nope, no autofocus & flash in a device of this cost


If you'd read any review or seen any of the thousands of pictures taken from the iPhone on sites like Flickr, you'd have known that it has a pretty darned good camera and takes decent pictures. A Flash and Autofocus do not magically result in better pictures. (Who am I talking to! This is the guy who thinks that digital zoom is a _good_ thing to have. )



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Changing ringtone to one I like = Nope...


Yes. This is officially supported by the iPhone now. You can have any custom ringtone you want, free of charge. Apple has posted a support document on how to achieve that on Mac OS X. I presume that a Windows version is coming soon too...



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Yahoo Messenger or other Chat clients/MOrange = Nope


I have used an iPhone and I can tell you from first hand experience that the iPhone has more native and web based IM clients designed for it than Mac OS X has.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Ability to disable loading images to save money = Nope....


I am not sure whether this feature is there or not and I am certainly not taking _your_ word for it.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Ability to play WMA (in which I have my all songs) = Nope


Newsflash, buddy! No one cares for you or others like you. The iPod does not support WMA either. Never has. Guess which music player you can see everywhere you look these days. Gist of the matter is that no one cares for crappy codecs and for people who use those crappy codecs.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Ability to play my DivX HD Rips of TV Shows = Nope


Why not! You gotta convert them but you can play them and as a bonus, it looks better than on almost any other handheld device.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> All this can be done in N81, N82 etc etc


But none can do it the way the iPhone does it and that's why they all suck! That's why Nokia has released the "iPhone clone". Everyone, except you, knows how far ahead of normal phones the iPhone is. Heard of any other phones that are referred to as the 'JesusPhone' in the media lately? 


The iPhone has two, _and only two_, major drawbacks - its limited feature set pertaining to text messaging and Bluetooth. Once these two are fixed (and they will be, soon), either by third parties or by Apple, there will remain no reason not to buy the iPhone.


----------



## Tanmay (Dec 16, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> 1) That application doesn't have access to all youtube videos, but only a few which are encoded by Google in H.264 for iPhone access. For example, I cannot see my doggi's video in iPhone but I can in N82 or N81 or any other phone.
> 
> About the browsing experience, ever heard of iPod touch...which is already available in Lucknow with same browsing ability.


 
Almost all of YouTube is now on the iPhone. The Videos which you'll actually watch say a Music Video, or a Video Game Review or any funny stuffs will already be there !

And what point are u trying to make with the iPod Touch ? I didnt get you ?



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Irrelevent.



Irrevelant ? What the fish that means ? So you agree atlast Photo experience is much better on the iPhone.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Hmm...you seriously need to view the EMail application in Symbian/Windows Mobile which had these features from long back. Even my K750i has it.



Agreed the EMail application is nothin to boast of...but hey its still one of the best out there with full Html and an inbuilt PDF support. 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> You should read the blogs again where updating a jailbraked iPhone bricked the iPhone, also unlocking & hacking voids the warrenty. Plz talk about a legal & more widely accepted way like in case of Symbian or Windows Mobile OS



FYI Jailbreaked iPhone dont brick, Unlocked iPhone have a chance of bricking cause of its patched baseband. Original iPhone owners don't have to worry about it. And these days chances of bricking are as good as nil.




			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> You play a playlist & keep the Phone in pocket. how many times do u look at it after that?



Even to make and select that playlist is more fun on the iPhone ! Isn't that a plus point ? Besides the great Music Quality (you need to hear the difference between N73 ME and iPhone) you get some extra cool effects too....



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Video quality is better due to screen, I agree. Iphone is a gr8 pmp but fails as a phone.
> 
> 
> Let's see...
> ...



Lets see now....

1. Making Videos----Yep soon coming in a week at most--- *www.engadget.com/2007/12/13/iphone-gets-video-recording-capabilities/

2.Forward and Editing SMSs --- Yep already there --- *code.google.com/p/iphone-smsd/

3. Just compare the pics taken by an iPhone to pics taken by any other 2Mp Camera fone for e.g. N70. You'll hardly notice any difference. And anyways iPhone way better than that N70 interms of casual photos. For an N70 you have to wait for atleast 10 seconds before the actual camera starts and then again keep the Phone steady for it to come clear. But for the iPhone, it opens up in a snap and takes photos in a snap ! 

4.Changing Ringtones --- Yep --- SendSong/iBrickr/iToner is there !

5. Apollo/MobileChat is there....and Meebo has a specialized iPhone Version !

6.Ability to disable loading images to save money = Nope.... Im actually ROLF at this ! 

7. All your Songs in WMA...another lame point....almost 99.99% have theirs in Mp3/AAC ! You're the only antique !

8.





			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Ability to play my DivX HD Rips of TV Shows = Nope


As if there's any free and stable application which can do that without Re-Encoding your DivX/Xvid files to a lower resolution  Anyways I can still watch all my shows by simply using a converter...which mostMobile users already do....

So if you're sane enough and understood the above points, iPhone not only succeeds as a Phone but is a great MultiMedia Device too !

*@goobi/aryayush : Sorry bros...didn't see your reply while I was writing this....guess you beat me to it *


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 17, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> > 1) Coming soon
> > 2) -
> > 3) The iPhone takes very good pics. I have yet to come across a phone camera which takes good night shots. Yes, I'm even considering the K790i with the Xenon flash. So it's not like Apple to allow for such crappy shots. If it can't do it well, it won't do it at all.
> > 4) Coming soon, very soon (Garageband page on Apple.com has Send ringtone to iPhone)
> ...


----------



## iMav (Dec 17, 2007)

the funny part of the whole discussion by arya is that he himself has said that he is not going to buy the iphone till "the flaws" (which we have been pointing to since the leak) are rectified and still he goes on to claim this and that


----------



## Tanmay (Dec 17, 2007)

gx_saurav" said:
			
		

> 1) Let me know when this is in iPhone which has been there in other phones since ages.
> 2) What?
> 3) U must be joking
> 4) I don't have a Mac for Garageband. now what? But I can copy my mp3 to K750i & set as ringtone even now.
> ...



I guess you missed my post....read it carefully....from SMS Forwarding to Setting Ringtones...everything is available....



			
				gx_saurav" said:
			
		

> Can't disable images, can't block ADs, no flash,...yup it's useless for me.



At one moment you want to Block Images to save bandwidth and you also want Flash which is a b/w sucker ! Please make up your mind....whats the use of the Net without images.....Flash is not an integral part and is not necessarily needed. Inshort the iPhone has things which you're really gonna need, and not which you think you may need. 



			
				gx_saurav" said:
			
		

> Wait, that's what we do in Symbian. too...what's the difference?



There's something called as *Experience* ! The User Experience of the iPhone is way better than any phone out there !



			
				gx_saurav" said:
			
		

> .iPhone Esqe UI will "also come soon" on Symbian & SOny Ericsson Phones, wait for it then



That the whole point behind the iPhone getting Times award  Its an innovative device with never before seen technology ! The MultiTouch Interface is what distinguishes it among other mortals.....and thats what makes the iPhone worth it !


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 17, 2007)

Here is the thingm u r saying the same thing again & again & that iPhone is a gr8 PMP, even I agree to that. But the best Phone...nope, no way.


----------



## Tanmay (Dec 17, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Here is the thingm u r saying the same thing again & again & that iPhone is a gr8 PMP, even I agree to that. But the best Phone...nope, no way.



 Isn't a Great PMP + Phone capability make it a great MultiMedia Phone ? It beats the competition hands down in the 399$ Price range ! 

Even after having most of the features ones gonna need + the awesome GUI, how come you think its not worth it ? Either your too stubborn to accept the fact that iPhone deserved the award or your way tooo obsessed with Nokia/SE.....


----------



## iMav (Dec 17, 2007)

Tanmay said:
			
		

> Isn't a Great PMP + Phone capability make it a great MultiMedia Phone ? It beats the competition hands down in the 399$ Price range !


 no  coz my fone isnt my pmp but it can do a lot more than the iphone ... damn i have a2dp i can send files via bluetooth i can forward a sms i can record vdos :0 so the simp;le answer to ur question is no 


			
				Tanmay said:
			
		

> Even after having most of the features ones gonna need


   it has features that a person needs in a fone  other than receiving and making calls it has nothing that other multimedia fones can do - a fone isnt a flashy UI it is what u can do with the fone that matters 


			
				Tanmay said:
			
		

> + the awesome GUI, how come you think its not worth it ?


 no, coz it cant do a pleothra of things without hacking it that even my 6600 can do  forget competing with n95 or even p1i


----------



## aryayush (Dec 18, 2007)

OK. Whatever.

I think I speak collectively for myself, goobimama, Tanmay, TIME Magazine and every other sane person/publication in this world when I say that we give up. Yes, we give up. You guys win. Boy, we should have known better than to argue with two of the most sophisticated and hyper intelligent people of our planet.

Please accept our humble apologies! We were so busy lusting after that sucker of a phone that we failed to notice the sheer genius and the shining beacon of light that you two symbolise and and have been trying to lure us to. We are so sorry!


----------



## iMav (Dec 18, 2007)

the word invention  it has 2 meanings:

1. create or design a new device - everything that the iphone has is available in other devices since ages so this meaning of the term invention doesnt fit the fone

however

2. make up especially to deceive - is an absolutely apt term to describe this device ... and so yes considering this meaning of the word invention the iphone is the 2007 winner coz its a device which with its flashy UI deceives users to what it can do 

and thank you not for the big words u used to describe us but giving this discussion a rest despite of u urself saying that u wont be buying the fone for the obvious drawbacks it has u still will continue to blow its trumpet

so thank u fr giving a break to this discussion as we both know it for a fact (whether u want to publically accept it or no is upto u) that the iphone isnt a multimedia fone which can in features of a multemedia fone match the 1s currently avaiable


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 18, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Please accept our humble apologies! We were so busy lusting after that sucker of a phone that we failed to notice the sheer genius and the shining beacon of light that you two symbolise and and have been trying to lure us to. We are so sorry!


 
Someone once said "Apple knows how to make good designer products, but Microsoft knows how to make money out of it " *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## goobimama (Dec 18, 2007)

> the word invention it has 2 meanings........
> 
> 2. make up especially to deceive - is an absolutely apt term to describe this device ... and so yes considering this meaning of the word invention the iphone is the 2007 winner coz its a device which with its flashy UI deceives users to what it can do


Laughing out loud! Good one dude!

Also, I was just about to post something like what Aayush has written. I'll come out with it. Deep inside I knew it but didn't want to say it cause I'm a macboy. The iPhone sucks! It's the worst piece of garbage that's come out of Cupertino, though it really can't be easily distinguished from the rest of the garbage that comes out of there.

(If only I had listened to gx and bought a PC...)


----------



## Tanmay (Dec 18, 2007)

I guess you're correct aryayush but I'm not giving up so soon  



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> no coz my fone isnt my pmp but it can do a lot more than the iphone ... damn i have a2dp i can send files via bluetooth i can forward a sms i can record vdos :0 so the simp;le answer to ur question is no



Now here we go again...it'll be better if you go through atleast the previous page thoroughly, Im not gonna explain you separately the Features of the iPhone now available all over again !! I already said iPhone SUPPORTS *SMS FORWARDING* and soon *VIDEO* along with Ringtones, YouTube, Instant Messengers,  VOIP Application, Direct Uploads to Flickr, Custom Themes, GPS Support (_via an external device which costs ~89$_),  ! 

Regarding A2DP....well tell me this...how many of you here actually own a Bluetooth Stereo Headset ? Regarding Bluetooth File Transfers....I'm better off without it..atleast people don't keep bothering me to send this and that....



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> 1. create or design a new device - everything that the iphone has is available in other devices since ages so this meaning of the term invention doesnt fit the fone



Its not only invention, its innovation ! iPhone's changed the way we used Mobiles. All future phones are surely gonna be based on Touch based inputs with tactile feedback ! Even the new Nokia S60s are are full too copy cat of the iPhones innovative Input Based methods. 

*@goobimama* : You RBG (Rang badloo Girgit)  Surely you're not using your iPhone to its full potential. There are plenty of really fun applications and games which other phones can never mimic ! Like the iPhysics or AirHockey......seriously considering the Official SDK is not out yet and still you get to see so many cool apps...just think what'll happen in a couple of months when the actual SDK releases !


----------



## iMav (Dec 18, 2007)

Tanmay said:
			
		

> Now here we go again...it'll be better if you go through atleast the previous page thoroughly, Im not gonna explain you separately the Features of the iPhone now available all over again !! I already said iPhone SUPPORTS *SMS FORWARDING* and soon *VIDEO* along with Ringtones, YouTube, Instant Messengers,  VOIP Application, Direct Uploads to Flickr, Custom Themes, GPS Support (_via an external device which costs ~89$_),  !


 guess what my 6600 has most of this and it being a device 6years old can record videos; forward sms; has a2dp (yes i use it) 

custom themes: check
video re: check
ringtones: check
IM: check
sms forward: check

so 5 out of ur 7 coming soon features are alread there in a 6-7 year old device *farm3.static.flickr.com/2286/2107305542_22d75ef21a_o.png what innovation 


			
				Tanmay said:
			
		

> Regarding A2DP....well tell me this...how many of you here actually own a Bluetooth Stereo Headset ?


 u dont doesnt mean the world doesnt 


			
				Tanmay said:
			
		

> Regarding Bluetooth File Transfers....I'm better off without it..atleast people don't keep bothering me to send this and that....


 what a crap statement - no seriously this is the sh!ttiest statement i have ever heard

why dont u also say:

i dont forward sms so im better off without; or i dont record vdos so im better off without it; i dont want custom ringtones so im better off without it; i dont install third party softwares so im better off w ithout them - what absolute rubbish 


			
				Tanmay said:
			
		

> Its not only invention, its innovation ! iPhone's changed the way we used Mobiles. All future phones are surely gonna be based on Touch based inputs with tactile feedback ! Even the new Nokia S60s are are full too copy cat of the iPhones innovative Input Based methods.


 o dman this guy knows nothing about cell fones seriously he deserves a n00b of the month award ... have u ever heard of SE p900 or maybe hp pdas  have u  touch screen has been there since ages - touch based input what kinda innovation is putting something that has been developed decades ago  the iphone is nothing more than a flashy UI - when it comes to being a fone its nothing



			
				Tanmay said:
			
		

> Surely you're not using your iPhone to its full potential. There are plenty of really fun applications and games which other phones can never mimic ! Like the iPhysics or AirHockey......seriously considering the Official SDK is not out yet and still you get to see so many cool apps...just think what'll happen in a couple of months when the actual SDK releases !


 there is no much more potential in my 6600 if only i could hack the hardware i could change the loud speaker; i could add gps chip; i could do this i could do that  boy what crap are u talking .... if u want to talk about development then look at the development in SE & nokia fones even blackberry for that matter or hp pdas 

talk about what is and not what can be .... what can be has infinite possibilities


----------



## aryayush (Dec 18, 2007)

Tanmay said:
			
		

> *@goobimama* : You RBG (Rang badloo Girgit)  Surely you're not using your iPhone to its full potential. There are plenty of really fun applications and games which other phones can never mimic ! Like the iPhysics or AirHockey......seriously considering the Official SDK is not out yet and still you get to see so many cool apps...just think what'll happen in a couple of months when the actual SDK releases !


That, my dear friend, was sarcasm. Milind will be the last person on Earth to badmouth the iPhone. He does not own one yet but plans to as soon as it hits the Indian shores, no matter how many drawbacks it has. 

You got a lotta learnin' to do. Imagine thinking that Milind could ever seriously type those words!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 18, 2007)

@aayush: Have you read Tanmay's usertitle?


----------



## Tanmay (Dec 18, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> o dman this guy knows nothing about cell fones seriously he deserves a n00b of the month award ... have u ever heard of SE p900 or maybe hp pdas  have u  touch screen has been there since ages - touch based input what kinda innovation is putting something that has been developed decades ago  the iphone is nothing more than a flashy UI - when it comes to being a fone its nothing



Err ? Ever heard of Multi Touch ? Tell me a single Mobile Device having Multi-Touch before the iPhone ? Heck tell me of even a Mobile having a Capacitive Touch Screen ? 

And how can you say when it comes to a phone its nothing ? If you read all that I've written it can do almost everything other High End phones can ! So how did you reach to that conclusion ????

Have you ever seen a actual iPhone in your life ? Have you experienced it ? Prolly no and hence you can't understand how advanced the Touchscreen and its GUI is......

Most guys like you just make an assumption of their own from others assumptions. Ever seen the speed of the iPhone ? Just take it in your hand and see the speed of the Device ! It'll beat all Windows Mobile based phones hands down !



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> guess what my 6600 has most of this and it being a device 6years old can record videos; forward sms; has a2dp (yes i use it)



Since when does Nokia 6600 have Stereo Music? let alone A2DP support.... Now look whos the Noob.....do you even know what A2DP really means ?



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> there is no much more potential in my 6600 if only i could hack the hardware i could change the loud speaker; i could add gps chip; i could do this i could do that  boy what crap are u talking .... if u want to talk about development then look at the development in SE & nokia fones even blackberry for that matter or hp pdas



If you read ateast some tech news site then you'll know that there's already a GPS Device. And about development....theres are 100's of Applciations available for the iPhone in a single location (AapTaap) and guess what they're all Community based and FREE ! Not only that there are atleast 5 apps added daily to that list ! So cut the crap about iPhone development cause you don't know a **** about it !

*@goobi* : Sorry for the confusion man....I don't come to Digit mostly...busy Moderation Chip alone (+ few others too) So I'm pretty much new over here. You see from what I've heard form ex-Digit members, Digit has a lot of people who bash n00bs and think they're almighty and know everything.....now I've experienced it myself...ohh well.... *www.chip-india.com/forums/images/smiles/icon_rolleyes.gif


----------



## iMav (Dec 18, 2007)

Tanmay said:
			
		

> And how can you say when it comes to a phone its nothing ? If you read all that I've written it can do almost everything other High End phones can ! So how did you reach to that conclusion ????


 1 u urself asy that there is this in the working and that is being developed then u say it can do everything  dude ur contradicting urself at 1 point u say this is currently being developed this will come soon to the iphone and in ur next post u say that it beats the fone 

i pointed out points to u and all u cud come up with after reading them was a stupid question 


			
				Tanmay said:
			
		

> Have you ever seen a actual iPhone in your life ? Have you experienced it ? Prolly no and hence you can't understand how advanced the Touchscreen and its GUI is......


 yup i have both the iphone and the ipod touch and as i have said that the UI dont make the fone the UI will amke u go gaga over it for some time but when u start using the fone ul be like wtf i cant forward a freakin sms 

and i know about the gps hack being available which is rather stupid to spend money on when u can get it in most fones available today

and not to mention that if gps wsa such a obvious upgrade to the iphone then why wasnt it added to the fone in the first place 

PS: ur right - we are the FUD busters


----------



## aryayush (Dec 18, 2007)

Tanmay said:
			
		

> *@goobi* : Sorry for the confusion man....Im don't come to Digit mostly...busy Moderation Chip alone (+ few others too) So I'm pretty much new over here. You see from what I've heard form ex-Digit members, Digit has a lot of people who bash n00bs and think they're almighty and know everything.....now I've experienced it myself...ohh well.... *www.chip-india.com/forums/images/smiles/icon_rolleyes.gif


Um... I'm not sure but did you mean me? I had no intention of bashing you. I was just being my friendly self, trying to acquaint you with our sarcastic friend over here. No hard feelings. 

Of course, if you meant someone else...



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> and i know about the gps hack being available which is rather stupid to spend money on when u can get it in most fones available today


Most phones! Riiight! 

The iPhone does not have GPS because you have to make a freaking huge enclosure to include that thing. Show me one phone in the world that features built-in GPS and has a thickness of 12mm or less.


----------



## Tanmay (Dec 18, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> 1 u urself asy that there is this in the working and that is being developed then u say it can do everything  dude ur contradicting urself at 1 point u say this is currently being developed this will come soon to the iphone and in ur next post u say that it beats the fone
> 
> i pointed out points to u and all u cud come up with after reading them was a stupid question



If you read my posts correctly and understand English...SMS Forwarding is already available....Video Recording is in BETA Stage but that too is available for use.... 



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> and i know about the gps hack being available which is rather stupid to spend money on when u can get it in most fones available today
> 
> and not to mention that if gps wsa such a obvious upgrade to the iphone then why wasnt it added to the fone in the first place



Most phones have GPS ? I never knew that  As arya said...GPS makes the device very bulky....and above that you require subscription for that service in India atleast !



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> yup i have both the iphone and the ipod touch and as i have said that the UI dont make the fone the UI will amke u go gaga over it for some time but when u start using the fone ul be like wtf i cant forward a freakin sms



You have both of them ? Yeah right  Who'll be foolish enough to buy both the iPhone and iPod Touch  at same time  That SMS Forwarding application is there for around a month now ! If you dont know where to find it then plz come on IM, Im ever ready to help n00bs like you  You don't even know what A2DP means and you think you know everything about mobiles :roll:

@arya : Obviously I was not pointing at you bro ! You know who I'm talking about.....


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 18, 2007)

Damn, no electricity since the morning, it's hell to type on mobile.



			
				Tanmay said:
			
		

> Err ? Ever heard of Multi Touch ? Tell me a single Mobile Device having Multi-Touch before the iPhone ?


 
Gesture based UI - Nope. iPhone is the first. I agree.



> Heck tell me of even a Mobile having a Capacitive Touch Screen ?


 
Nokia 7610


> And how can you say when it comes to a phone its nothing ? If you read all that I've written it can do *almost* everything other High End phones can ! So how did you reach to that conclusion ????


 
That's the keyword, other low endphones are already doing things from ages that iPhone is not able to do right now. U R talking like Lingeeks, "Linux will have this, it has that...it will have that" let us know when it has it.



> Have you ever seen a actual iPhone in your life ? Have you experienced it ? Prolly no and hence you can't understand how advanced the Touchscreen and its GUI is......


 
Me & manan both have. It's fun to work on iPhone for 15 mins, but once u start doing work, u come to know it's a turd/



> Most guys like you just make an assumption of their own from others assumptions. Ever seen the speed of the iPhone ? Just take it in your hand and see the speed of the Device ! It'll beat all Windows Mobile based phones hands down !


 
lolz....



> Most phones have GPS ? I never knew that  As arya said...GPS makes the device very bulky....and above that you require subscription for that service in India atleast


 
Google Maps for Mobile Phones based on JAVA. Works on any phone with GPRS/EDGE/3G/HSDPA


----------



## iMav (Dec 18, 2007)

sorry my fren im not foolish to buy em but a fren has an iphone and croma has ipod touch so iv spent a good amount of time on both the devices

and sms forwarding; video rc in 2007 need to activated using a 3rd party application  and u say that such adevice is a match for SE and nokia *farm3.static.flickr.com/2286/2107305542_22d75ef21a_o.png


----------



## Tanmay (Dec 18, 2007)

Haha you're out of words now ! ^ You're totally pwned ! So STFU now !


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 18, 2007)

While I'm no Apple fan, but I appreciate certain things about Apple and its products. As I always say: Give credit where its due.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Nokia 7610


7610 has touch screen??!!!    (I'm sorry I cudn't find the appropriate smiley!).



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Me & manan both have. It's fun to work on iPhone for 15 mins, but once u start doing work, u come to know it's a turd/


There is no proof required how much you both boast of!  



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Google Maps for Mobile Phones based on JAVA. Works on any phone with GPRS/EDGE/3G/HSDPA


According to me, these are the limitations of iPhone:

1) No java support
2) No video recording
3) No BT file transfer
4) No A2DP

I prefer AIO device. Would I advise anyone to buy the iPhone now? NO WAY! Would I advise anyone to buy iPod Touch? Not if they are like me who'd like a convergent device.

While I agree its not appropriate to call it invention of the year, I'd certainly give it the award of innovation. It has re-invented the way you use devices. You need to use iPod Touch to get a feeling of it. Though there is nothing new that it gives, but the experience of multi-touch to do the same things is innovative. You need an open mind to realize these things.

I'd say the default UI of Windows is better than Linux, the font renedering is better, the no. of options available while installing software are better in Windows for more control etc. Appreciate where you should, condemn where you should. Open your mind!


----------



## Tanmay (Dec 18, 2007)

Im Happy to see people like you ^^ here  Practical and Unbiased 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Nokia 7610


May God help you......


----------



## Pathik (Dec 18, 2007)

I guess GX meant the nokia 7710.


----------



## iMav (Dec 18, 2007)

Tanmay said:
			
		

> Haha you're out of words now ! ^ You're totally pwned ! So STFU now !


 what  a fone that requires me to install thrid party apps to forward a sms is better in features than other fones *farm3.static.flickr.com/2286/2107305542_22d75ef21a_o.png dude arya atleast makes sense in his post 

and infra i dont need a certificate from u saying whether i have used the iphone or no


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 18, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> and infra i dont need a certificate from u saying whether i have used the iphone or no


Yeah, I'm neither giving you one nor refusing to give you one!


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 18, 2007)

Please gx_saurav dont tell Windows Mobile based phones are faster. I was working with Trimble, Dubai and I've used Windows Mobile CE, Windows 5 and Windows 6 extensively. 

*Disclaimer:* I don't have a iPhone nor even touched it. I got many relatives in the USA and UK so it's not a big deal for me to buy. I'm just waiting for iPhone "v.2". We'll see how good is the Windows Mobile Phone... 


*Some Windows Mobile Myths Busted*
*
It's Fast*
We had 633 Mhz Intel Proccy, 64 MB Ram and 512 MB Flash memory. Some cost devices cost Dhs 45,000 (Rs 5 Lacs+) yet they're slow. Tried loading a 1 mb image in the flash memory and using it? We were asking the clients to buy a SD Card to load bigger files. 

*It also has a good touch screen*
The devices has a touch screen, but nothing to boast off. Within a week of operation, you'll have to align screen to use it. It's prone to scratches and we used to provide protective film to the touchscreen. It would respond unless the pointing device is pin point to the place. So it's difficult to navigate with your fingers. 

*Mobile Internet and Browsing is cool*
There are loads of place where you get free Wi Fi other than the International Airport, so I've used it many times. 

Mobile IE is good in a way. It's convinent to browse through feeds while you're stuck in traffic or waiting in Airport Lounge but thats not the way you want to browse. 

Also I was not able to connect through our Office LAN. Maybe it needed some complex settings and voodoo magic. 


This is an irritating issue. Atleast once in 2 days (if you use frequently) it'll hang or the touch screen will wont respond. 


Windows Mobile is suited for people who is on the on the move, need internet connection, send and receive emails on the spot. But then a Blackberry is better than this Windows Mobile based mobile.


----------



## iMav (Dec 18, 2007)

i doubt people will say the same after using htc touch  the touch inerface not being something to boast abt etc etc


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 18, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> i doubt people will say the same after using htc touch  the touch inerface not being something to boast abt etc etc


 The funny thing is, even after users post their first hand experience you say they are wrong! Man, you are one Great Wall of MS!!! 

Such loyalty shouldn't go un-rewarded!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 18, 2007)

tanmay said:
			
		

> You see from what I've heard form ex-Digit members, Digit has a lot of people who bash n00bs and think they're almighty and know everything


Don't say that dude. It's all good here. Just have to get through the thick headedness of these two-three, and it's all fine. I have yet to come across a rude member out here.

iMav, Gx, what say? All in good health I hope!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2007)

^^wow and I thought gx_saurav was actually on my side...

Lemme get one thing clear: windows mobile comes nowhere near OSX mobile. And both of them come nowhere near Familiar Linux(the one for mobiles). And perhaps in the near future, android will beat them all.

For a complete mobile solution, Familiar Linux is the way to go today, because of the vast array of tools available for it. I suppose it will soon be ported to the iPhone to make it dual boot, earning it the Universe's Best Buy for Mobile Phones. It has VLC, which is the main reason music/video enthusiasts get attracted to it. And linux being customisable, you get the same effect that OSX gets in iPhone - the software looks like it is made for the hardware.

Windows CE can never come near the UNIXes for mobiles. Apple Inc just demonstrated that with their phone. Kudos to apple(though forgetting things like ability to forward an SMS is still toxic stupidity). I hope the errors in the phone's OS will be fixed soon, because the hardware is otherwise a great combination.


----------



## iMav (Dec 18, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Lemme get one thing clear: windows mobile comes nowhere near OSX mobile. And both of them come nowhere near Familiar Linux(the one for mobiles). And perhaps in the near future, android will beat them all.
> 
> For a complete mobile solution, Familiar Linux is the way to go today, because of the vast array of tools available for it. I suppose it will soon be ported to the iPhone to make it dual boot, earning it the Universe's Best Buy for Mobile Phones. It has VLC, which is the main reason music/video enthusiasts get attracted to it. And linux being customisable, you get the same effect that OSX gets in iPhone - the software looks like it is made for the hardware.
> 
> Windows CE can never come near the UNIXes for mobiles.


 phir wohi kabad
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2286/2107305542_22d75ef21a_o.png


> iMav, Gx, what say? All in good health I hope!


 always man 

@infra: *farm3.static.flickr.com/2374/2107304572_b5f0b2191d_o.png


----------



## Tanmay (Dec 18, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> i doubt people will say the same after using htc touch  the touch inerface not being something to boast abt etc etc



Obviously ! The HTC Touch is a no where near the iPhone in terms of Touch Technology ! The HTC Touch does NOT have a Multi-Touch capable touchscreen as the iPhone ! But it does try to *ape* the iPhone regarding finger gestures ! As I said the iPhone rightly deserved the Times Award !

Btw I'm sure deep inside you guys now know what a REAL iPhone is.....maybe you may even support the iPhone in other forums


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2007)

^^actually, I hate touch totally, in many situations. If there was an iPhone without touchpad and with some more buttons, I would gladly have bought it.


----------



## iMav (Dec 18, 2007)

hey i have given the award to the iphone too ...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=694341&postcount=98  

as i have said a flashy UI does not make a multimedia fone 

@metalhead - i agree tactile feel is much better i can dial a no. while driving without having to look at the fone and even type sms messages under the desk without my teacher noticing ... hey its all possible in my 6600 and not in iphone ... see again a 6600 pwns the iphone


----------



## Tanmay (Dec 18, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> ^^actually, I hate touch totally, in many situations. If there was an iPhone without touchpad and with some more buttons, I would gladly have bought it.



I too used_to_hate TouchScreen based Phones, but with capacitive based screen like the iPhone I can't live without touch ! The older Touchscreen techonologies required frequent Re-calibrations and weren't accurate enough. But the iPhone is pretty accurate (considering you're using fingers) and highly responsive ! 

But you'll really start loving Touchscreens once Nokia (or even Apple) launches Touchscreens with tactile feedback. 



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> i agree tactile feel is much better i can dial a no. while driving without having to look at the fone and even type sms messages under the desk without my teacher noticing ... hey its all possible in my 6600 and not in iphone ... see again a 6600 pwns the iphone



Yeah ! Just like you listen to Stereo Music thr your Wireless EarPhones from your A2DP Enabled Stereo 6600 without your teacher noticing


----------



## iMav (Dec 18, 2007)

Tanmay said:
			
		

> Yeah ! Just like you listen to Stereo Music thr your Wireless EarPhones from your A2DP Enabled Stereo 6600 without your teacher noticing


 actually my fren does tht with the motorockr wireless headfones  though it sux on battery none the less its much better to the gibberish spoken by a freak


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> actually my fren does tht with the motorockr wireless headfones  though it sux on battery none the less its much better to the gibberish spoken by a freak


talking about listening to music sneakily, where can I get a single bud wireless earphone that has only a single bud(duh) which receives sounds from my T Sonic 610 and playes them? I want it to resample stereo to mono, and not loose any sounds.(single ear because having somehting in both ears can be noticed.)


----------



## gagan007 (Dec 18, 2007)

guys...pretty heavy discussion after my last post here...sorry goobimama i cudn't reply to your post.

guys the points are mentioned were on my personal experience. though lookwise i liked the iPhone (believe me everywhere I carry it ppl just stare at me and I feel like heaven  ) , but it doesn't prove the worth of keeping a mobile fone that costs >20K as I do not come from a business class family. I can't afford to show-off. 

the iPhone has many things that were there previously (in smartfones and recently in HTC touch) but no one did it as perfectly as Apple did. But guys to tell you truly, I am not really happy. Perhaps it is due to the fact that I have adapted to live according to what Nokia offers (same as I am adapt to Windows). I can get WHATEVER I NEED on my nokia (6681). Any kind of application, any kind of game...EVERYTHING. Working on iPhone seems to me...that it is kind of _limited_. I HAVE to use whatever they are offering me and that makes me dissatisfied.

It is a good fone, the sound quality is way ahead than Nokia (slightly better than SE), but there are many things that I want and it doesn't provide me. You know what did I dislike the first time I used iPhone?

When you talk, you have to keep it away from you cheeks or else speakerfone will be activated !!! hehe

That day I decided I am not made for touch-screen fones!

yes it will be up for sale in short period (currently my friends have exchanged it to try, i want to sell it asap).


and yes the safari browser is faster than Opera in Nokia, but I can't block images, that's a turn-off.


----------



## Tanmay (Dec 18, 2007)

gagan007 said:
			
		

> the iPhone has many things that were there previously (in smartfones and recently in HTC touch) but no one did it as perfectly as Apple did. But guys to tell you truly, I am not really happy. Perhaps it is due to the fact that I have adapted to live according to what Nokia offers (same as I am adapt to Windows). I can get WHATEVER I NEED on my nokia (6681). Any kind of application, any kind of game...EVERYTHING. Working on iPhone seems to me...that it is kind of _limited_. I HAVE to use whatever they are offering me and that makes me dissatisfied.



Install AppTapp ! And you'll be surprised by the sheer amount of Applications available !



			
				gagan007 said:
			
		

> It is a good fone, the sound quality is way ahead than Nokia (slightly better than SE), but there are many things that I want and it doesn't provide me. You know what did I dislike the first time I used iPhone?
> 
> When you talk, you have to keep it away from you cheeks or else speakerfone will be activated !!! hehe
> 
> That day I decided I am not made for touch-screen fones!



The Sound Quality is really Superb !

And btw the iPhone has a Proximity Sensor inbuilt....the screen automatically turns off when you bring it near to your ears...cool eh ? So theres no way Speakerphone can be activated....if it does...you need to get your piece checked !



			
				gagan007 said:
			
		

> yes it will be up for sale in short period (currently my friends have exchanged it to try, i want to sell it asap).
> 
> and yes the safari browser is faster than Opera in Nokia, but I can't block images, that's a turn-off.



Can't believe you really exchanged it with your friends !! What applications have you installed so far on it ? I reckon you haven't installed any and thats why you think its not worth it !

Don't sell the Phone bro ! Its got a lot of potential....just take a look at a Fully (Software) Modded  iPhone and you'll never even think of selling yours !


----------



## gagan007 (Dec 18, 2007)

ummmm thanks Tanmay for the advice. Let me check for online forums for iPhone hacks and applications. Till now I was busy with the existing setup only 

about proximity sensor...dude there is no such option anywhere in the settings + if it there already, I am sorry I cudn't use it, and I am still having that problem, donno why? Will get that checked.
Will try everything to change my mind before selling it out.


----------



## iMav (Dec 18, 2007)

apple salesman back at work


----------



## Tanmay (Dec 18, 2007)

Yep there's no setting for Proximity Sensor ! It just works !

About hacking the iPhone (which is 100% Legal btw) is pretty easy as your iPhone is Unlocked, its already JailBreaked, now all you need to do is install AppTapp. Just follow this and your iPhone will get into a whole new dimension  

*iphone.nullriver.com/beta/

If you're still confused catch me online @ tanmay_chip[at]yahoo[dot]com

Edit : Don't forget to check out this Video for some peek at what your iPhone can do ! 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUSHTJAMBpA


----------



## iMav (Dec 18, 2007)

@tanmay: 1 serious question leaving all the discussion apart how is the loud speaker of the iphone as in when the fone rings how loud is it as in can 1 hear it if the fone is in the pocket and ur in a packed 7am churchgate local?


----------



## Tanmay (Dec 18, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> @tanmay: 1 serious question leaving all the discussion apart how is the loud speaker of the iphone as in when the fone rings how loud is it as in can 1 hear it if the fone is in the pocket and ur in a packed 7am churchgate local?



When you're in a packed churchgate local you can't hear even the N73s tone  But how are you gonna pick up the fone in a packed Local ? Won't you use the EarBuds ? And afaik the EarBud Output Volume pwns SE/Nokias !

Edit Reason : Sorry for the typo..changed the whole meaning of the sentence


----------



## iMav (Dec 18, 2007)

is it that the n73 is louder


----------



## Tanmay (Dec 18, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> is it that the n73 is louder



Externally...yes....Headphone Output of iPhone totally pwns the N73 !


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 18, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Lemme get one thing clear: windows mobile comes nowhere near OSX mobile. And both of them come nowhere near Familiar Linux(the one for mobiles). And perhaps in the near future, android will beat them all.


 
Lolz....just like "Linux is beating Windows in desktop" 



> because of the vast array of tools available for it.


 
You are talking like vast array of tools are not available for Windows Mobile.



> But you'll really start loving Touchscreens once Nokia (or even Apple) launches Touchscreens with tactile feedback


 
Or the ability to use Stylus to "Write" text.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 18, 2007)

_"Oh, a stylus, right? We're gonna use a stylus! No. No! Who wants a stylus? You have to get 'em and put 'em away and you lose 'em... yuck! Nobody wants a stylus. So let's not use a stylus."_



			
				gagan007 said:
			
		

> about proximity sensor...dude there is no such option anywhere in the settings


Exactly. That's the thing. You guys don't _get_ Apple. If there was an option in the settings, you might have turned it off, thinking that it will save battery life or something. That is why Apple gives you limited options. They give you the best possible default settings and expect you to adapt to the things you are not familiar with because once you do so, you realise that it really is a better way to do things.

You cannot turn on/off the proximity sensor because it never should be turned off. It just works. If it does not on your unit, you're pretty much screwed because you cannot get it fixed in India. 

BTW, does your home screen have an "Installer.app" application?


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 18, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Exactly. That's the thing. You guys don't _get_ Apple. If there was an option in the settings, you might have turned it off, thinking that it will save battery life or something. That is why Apple gives you limited options. They give you the best possible default settings and expect you to adapt to the things you are not familiar with because once you do so, you realise that it really is a better way to do things.


 
Arya : Having more features is bad.


----------



## gagan007 (Dec 19, 2007)

good news....the proximity sensor seems to be working now....i rubbed my cheek now...but nuthing happened... 

@aryayush...it does have installer.app...


guys...want to share one amazing thing/incident with you....

in iPod, the applications (only picture app (camera and picture viewer) and music player rotate themselves when you rotate the iPhone....but it works ONLY WHEN YOU USE SINGLE HAND and NOT WITH BOTH HANDS...I had an argument over this with a friend...a very long discussion...and after that only we found out that if you rotate the phone with one hand only, the phone identifies it... 
there are many more ultimate things that made me change my mind....I am not selling it now 

But still there are lot of things that it needs improvement on. One thing, can you guys suggest any other gadget which is more suitable for the title of "Invetion of the Year"


----------



## goobimama (Dec 19, 2007)

Sure it's not both hands? I'll be going to the Apple store tomorrow. Will try it out with both hands and see...


----------



## gagan007 (Dec 19, 2007)

yepp goobimama...only if you use one hand...just give it a try...


----------



## Tanmay (Dec 19, 2007)

gagan007 said:
			
		

> good news....the proximity sensor seems to be working now....i rubbed my cheek now...but nuthing happened...
> 
> @aryayush...it does have installer.app...



WTF ! Then what where you doing so long ? Get a Gprs Connection or WiFi and start installing the Applications !!!




			
				gagan007 said:
			
		

> guys...want to share one amazing thing/incident with you....
> 
> in iPod, the applications (only picture app (camera and picture viewer) and music player rotate themselves when you rotate the iPhone....but it works ONLY WHEN YOU USE SINGLE HAND and NOT WITH BOTH HANDS...I had an argument over this with a friend...a very long discussion...and after that only we found out that if you rotate the phone with one hand only, the phone identifies it...
> there are many more ultimate things that made me change my mind....I am not selling it now



Haha that can't be possible cause it has a electronic spirit level ! Use 2 hands or 4 hands it should rotate. Just to be very sure...I checked this myself and it works fine !


----------



## aryayush (Dec 19, 2007)

gagan007 said:
			
		

> in iPod, the applications (only picture app (camera and picture viewer) and music player rotate themselves when you rotate the iPhone....but it works ONLY WHEN YOU USE SINGLE HAND and NOT WITH BOTH HANDS


Umm... no. It rotates the display irrespective of the number of hands used (one, two... three?). Sometimes, you need to just adjust the phone a bit before it will recognise the orientation and rotate the display accordingly. Also, it does not work if the phone is places flat on some surface and you rotate it without picking it up.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2007)

gagan007 said:
			
		

> One thing, can you guys suggest any other gadget which is more suitable for the title of "Invetion of the Year"


The Asus EEE PC?
The XO1 Notebook?
The Cowon iAudio A2?
The LG Voyager?
The Flash Disc Drives for laptops?
The 1000 function Swiss Knife?

There are many more things other than the iPhone for this award. The iPhone is not bad, its just not good enough.

and yes, none of them can win "Invention of the Year" because there are better "inventions". Like the new AIDS vaccines, the cytotron treatment, etc.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 19, 2007)

AIDS vaccines! Where does one get one of those! 

Anyway, I don't think this 'award' is for anything other than tech stuff. For the rest there is the nobel prize...


----------



## Tanmay (Dec 23, 2007)

Heres the Greatest App EVER ! Never before on any other CellPhone !!! a Playstation 1 Emulator !!! 

Check out : 

*justanotheriphoneblog.com/wordpress/2007/12/22/playstation-emulator-for-iphone-released/

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoUlONqxvKQ


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 23, 2007)

Sorry, you're a little late for the party. (you just can't beat the pace of Linux development)

The E6 has had a GBA emulator for long now and I've played and left many games on it.


----------



## Tanmay (Dec 23, 2007)

Hitboxx said:
			
		

> Sorry, you're a little late for the party. (you just can't beat the pace of Linux development)
> 
> The E6 has had a GBA emulator for long now and I've played and left many games on it.




LOL !! How can you even compare a Handheld Device with a full fledged Playstation !!!  If you didn't know there's a difference of Zameen-Aasman (Ground--Sky) between Graphics of PS1 and GBA. 

And FYI the iPhone already has a fully working NES and GBA Emulator ! The PS1 Emulator for a Mobile Phone is a FIRST ! 

Once again iPhone pwns all !


----------



## aryayush (Dec 23, 2007)

But as long as it cannot send MMS, it's crap, right!


----------



## Tanmay (Dec 23, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> But as long as it cannot send MMS, it's crap, right!



Eh ? It does send MMS....or u just being sarcastic again ?


----------



## aryayush (Dec 23, 2007)

Yeah, that rolling eyes smiley ought to have done the trick.


----------



## iMav (Dec 23, 2007)

A device that needs to be hacked and depends on 3rd party coders for making apps for basic operations is crap 

and wat am gonna do with a software tht can only send and not rx


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 23, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> A device that needs to be hacked and depends on 3rd party coders for making apps for basic operations is crap


So that means you just agreed that Windows is the biggest piece of crap in the universe. right?

Get real man/v. The iPhone is a brilliant piece of hardware, and a not so brilliant piece of software. But still, as long as the hardware is brilliant, we can install better software in it free of cost to make it better. So as long as it still has that awssome hardware, I give it a thumbs up. Compare it to the Wii. It has brilliant software, but not so brilliant hardware. Its not as good as the PS3 for the same reason.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 23, 2007)

+1 The iPhone/s hardware is too good at its price. Just that Stevie crippled it in terms of software. But now that is going to change.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 23, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> So that means you just agreed that Windows is the biggest piece of crap in the universe. right?


Ha! Ha! Good point.



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> not so brilliant piece of software


The software is what's good about the phone (and all other Apple products). Other companies can make well designed hardware too (though not many come close to Apple) but Apple makes the best software in the business.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 23, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> +1 The iPhone/s hardware is too good at its price. Just that Stevie crippled it in terms of software. But now that is going to change.


I can't wait for the Pocket Linux Developers to finish the iPhone Linux. Damn lack of Resources.

Have you seen what Sony ended up doing by supporting(bribing according to iMav) developers to aid their efforts in making a good linux distro for the PS3(Yellow Dog Linux)? They ensured that their device is top class.

Ofcource, an OS manufacturer like Apple can't help other OS Developers...



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> The software is what's good about the phone (and all other Apple products). Other companies can make well designed hardware too (though not many come close to Apple) but Apple makes the best software in the business.


 its not that good... but its definitely eye-candy


----------



## iMav (Dec 23, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> So that means you just agreed that Windows is the biggest piece of crap in the universe. right?


 Elaborate plz


----------



## goobimama (Dec 23, 2007)

What's wrong with eye candy? 

Take for instance the video player. It's absolutely perfect. There's nothing more to be desired there. Sure they have not allowed different codecs, but those are self imposed limitations. But the moment they add eye candy to it, everyone complains that the software sucks and it's all eye candy.



			
				Mavy boy said:
			
		

> and wat am gonna do with a software tht can only send and not rx


Does this sentence make sense to ANYONE?


----------



## aryayush (Dec 23, 2007)

The guy wants Linux on everything. If I'm not wrong, he was the one who once said that the iPod sells only because there are Linux variants designed for it. Now he's saying the same thing about the PS3.

Dude, you've got it backwards. There are Linux variants for devices that are successful. Devices don't _become_ successful due to Linux.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 23, 2007)

hey..thats gr8 news.

Some good news for iphone.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 23, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> The guy wants Linux on everything. If I'm not wrong, he was the one who once said that the iPod sells only because there are Linux variants designed for it. Now he's saying the same thing about the PS3.
> 
> Dude, you've got it backwards. There are Linux variants for devices that are successful. Devices don't _become_ successful due to Linux.


Actually, there is nothing better for many people than using the same thing everywere. I and many more like linux because its everywere. There is nothing wrong with it.

iPod was successful, agreed. But it stays so, despite other better products and cheaper products appearing in the market only because of RockBox and iPod Linux, which were made once iPod first became successful.

That 100$ 30 GB Zune is good VFM, and good quality too, but people still go for the iPod due to its large customisability thanks to the other apps available for it.

And yes, you may have a point in saying linux comes in popular devices, but still, they often retain that popularity for a long time due to linux being available exclusively to it compared to its peers for some time.

Anyway, what have you got against linux to prohibit its arrival on more and more platforms?

I like linux on many platforms due to availability of support for almost ANY codec with linux. Even linux mobiles have VLC. So Linux in iPhone means more format support. Am I wrong in hoping for support for non-apple formats in apple hardware?



			
				goobimania said:
			
		

> What's wrong with eye candy?
> 
> Take for instance the video player. It's absolutely perfect. There's nothing more to be desired there. Sure they have not allowed different codecs, but those are self imposed limitations. But the moment they add eye candy to it, everyone complains that the software sucks and it's all eye candy.



Did I say anything was wrong with Eye-Candy? I just said they have eye-candy. I never opposed it. And if you look closely in the Post your GNU/Linux desktop thread, you can clearly see that Gautham Loves Eye-Candy.



			
				goobimania said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by *Mavy boy*
> _and wat am gonna do with a software tht can only send and not rx_
> Does this sentence make sense to ANYONE?



No. Lets ask him, shall we?


----------



## Tanmay (Dec 23, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> Elaborate plz



In more KG standard English that you understand, he meant Windows is crap according to you as it depends on 3rd party coders for making apps for basic operations like opening Word Documents or a PDF


----------



## aryayush (Dec 23, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Actually, there is nothing better for many people than using the same thing everywere. I and many more like linux because its everywere. There is nothing wrong with it.


Of course there isn't.



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> iPod was successful, agreed. But it stays so, despite other better products and cheaper products appearing in the market only because of RockBox and iPod Linux, which were made once iPod first became successful.


Completely and laughably wrong. It is a ridiculous claim. It's almost like saying that human beings use cars because seat covers are available for the seats in various colours.

If Rockbox, or whatever other forms of Linux exist for the iPod, were to vanish today, Apple would probably stand to lose about 0.5% marketshare. I think I'm being too generous even by conceding that much.

How many iPods have you seen that have Linux installed on them? Personally, out of the fifty or so iPods I've seen in my life, I haven't see Linux on even one of them and I've don't know anyone in real life who even _knows_ that there is something like Linux for the iPod.

Even I - a person who is quite interested in technology and specially in Apple Inc., a person who blogs about them and trolls the Internet searching for any and all sorts of news related to Apple (for my job) - only know the _name_ of one Linux distro for the iPod and that's the end of it.

How can you be so naive as to suggest that the existence of a Linux OS for the iPod holds any significance at all, at least in terms of sales and popularity of the device! 



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> That 100$ 30 GB Zune is good VFM, and good quality too, but people still go for the iPod due to its large customisability thanks to the other apps available for it.


The last thing anyone buys the iPod for is "the other apps available for it". Are there any? What _are_ the apps available for the iPod?

People buy the iPod for four reasons, and four reasons only:
1. The quality of music is very good;
2. The click wheel (user interface);
3. The killer looks; and
4. The Apple logo (i.e. the association with a company like Apple, the cool factor and flaunt value, etc.).

Hold a poll here and ask why people buy the iPod. Put your Linux thingy as an option and populate the rest of the fields with anything you want, even things that don't make sense and Linux would still lose. It's _that_ insignificant. It is completely non-existent. I hate to break it to you but it is the truth.



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> And yes, you may have a point in saying linux comes in popular devices, but still, they often retain that popularity for a long time due to linux being available exclusively to it compared to its peers for some time.


Yeah, sure! The last thing Microsoft is worried about right now is that there isn't a Linux variant for the Zune. I can promise you this. 



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Anyway, what have you got against linux to prohibit its arrival on more and more platforms?


Nothing. I've got absolutely nothing against it. Not once have I uttered a word against Linux itself.

But I simply will not stand by and listen to ludicurous comments such as yours. The iPod is what it is because of, of all things, Linux! Ha! Ha! Please don't say something like this in public. 



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> I like linux on many platforms due to availability of support for almost ANY codec with linux. Even linux mobiles have VLC. So Linux in iPhone means more format support. Am I wrong in hoping for support for non-apple formats in apple hardware?


No, but people like you screw up their devices and then blame Apple for it. And if they happen to be Americans, they sue Apple for it. That's wrong.

I couldn't care less though. It gives me news to blog about so I'm happy.


----------



## adithya_s (Dec 23, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> iPod was successful, agreed. But it stays so, despite other better products and cheaper products appearing in the market only because of RockBox and iPod Linux, which were made once iPod first became successful.
> 
> That 100$ 30 GB Zune is good VFM, and good quality too, but people still go for the iPod due to its large customisability thanks to the other apps available for it.
> 
> ...



dude u have an ipod? u have linux installed in it? if yes just hold the player to your ear while linux boots up.. u can hear the shi**y noise of read-write head.. if not coming it will come eventually wait for an year..

u know why apple guys havent utilized the 100 percent hardware of ipod?
coz if they do the life of the pmp will decrease.. as u know it contains hard disk(which u'll be handling roughly..)if  some small thing happens to read write head.. u will have to throw the player to thrash..

no one can beat the hardware and software of ipods or iphone..

when it was released i've seen so many guys shi**ing bout it.. but now..?
this is the first phone from them.. i'm pretty sure that they will rock pmp & cellphone industry in next 3 years..

once it comes to india (officially) u will get n95 for some 15k..

every one will sell there phones to buy iphone...


----------



## aryayush (Dec 23, 2007)

I hope not.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 24, 2007)

^^ Precisely why I'm trying to convince my friends that the HTC touch is a much better phone than the crap that is iPhone...


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 24, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> The guy wants Linux on everything. If I'm not wrong, he was the one who once said that the iPod sells only because there are Linux variants designed for it. Now he's saying the same thing about the PS3.
> 
> Dude, you've got it backwards. There are Linux variants for devices that are successful. Devices don't _become_ successful due to Linux.


 
Are arya, he wants linux on his washing machine & toaster too


----------



## Faun (Dec 24, 2007)

^^thats innovative


----------



## adithya_s (Dec 24, 2007)

off topic
@tanmay why is't chip accepting the registrations?
i dont get that image thing while getting registered..


----------



## Tanmay (Dec 24, 2007)

I guess prolly they're in process of upgrading to phpBB v3....


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 24, 2007)

Naah, CHIP always has some problem or the other.


----------



## max_demon (Dec 24, 2007)

Cent percent right


it is hacking device


as i liked 

1 Sony Ericsson K750

2 Sony PSP

3 and third place goes to iPhone

4 Sony Ericsson k800i

it can be modified to all it's extant (NOt Hardware Modding but still Collecting money to buy iPhone 

oh wait , I haven't Collected mony to even buy PSP  iPhone is very Far )

what i can do is , Collect money


----------



## Voldy (Dec 24, 2007)

i agree with the selection of iPhone by time for the invention of the year its a coolest gadget of the year


----------



## iMav (Dec 25, 2007)

Some1 said tht windows depends on 3rd party developers - even an 8th std child wont say something like this windows is an os iphone is a device windows is not a device its an operating system, the level of stupidity displayed by comment is un-parallel and hence i respect arya as he atleast makes sense

the mms softy tht was linked some pages back as a reply to arya can only send mms and not rx which means tht u cant send mms to an iphone

ps: iv been usin my couz's touch and it has given me win mobile commercial idea al i need is to get an iphone and touch 

the htc touch rox and recemondd, thinner and lighter than it seems

linux on toaster sory boss i cant connect the toaster to d net for dwnldin light brown toast packages and il go nuts tryin to dwnld packages for my diferent clothes


----------



## superczar (Dec 26, 2007)

I visit back after a month or so and see the same cra$$y discussion gng on...
get a life guys!

imav/gx don't like the iphone, their loss
Gautam wants linux on his toothbrush, his call
Arya/Goobi love their Macs...so be it...

Seriously, Apple/MS/*nix (ok, let's include symbian too) represent entirely different philosophies, so you can either try and use the most appropriate one based on the situation....
or close your mind and continue to wallow within the muck of your limited horizons


----------



## krazzy (Dec 26, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> Some1 said tht windows depends on 3rd party developers - even an 8th std child wont say something like this windows is an os iphone is a device windows is not a device its an operating system, the level of stupidity displayed by comment is un-parallel and hence i respect arya as he atleast makes sense
> 
> the mms softy tht was linked some pages back as a reply to arya can only send mms and not rx which means tht u cant send mms to an iphone
> 
> ...


Please use your fingers to type next time.


----------

